# متجدد اخبار 28 نوفمبر



## سمعان الاخميمى (22 نوفمبر 2014)

*"الأمن الوطنى" يكشف  "المخطط الشيطانى" للإخوان فى 28 نوفمبر
 مصادر: سيلقون المصاحف أمام رجال  الشرطة وتصويرهم 
ويهدفون إلى تأجيج مشاعر المواطنين بزعم
دهس الداخلية  لكتاب الله والترويج للثورة الإسلامية *​*  السبت، 22 نوفمبر 2014 - 08:44 ص  
 كتب إبراهيم أحمد 
 وزارة الداخلية: لن نسمح بوجود الفوضى وسنستخدم المياه أولًا.. والأسلحة  النارية فى حالة التعدى على الأفراد أو المنشآت  كشفت مصادر أمنية رفيعة المستوى أن قطاع الأمن الوطنى نجح فى كشف المخطط  الذى ستعمل على تنفيذه عناصر جماعة الإخوان الإرهابية خلال التظاهرات  المزمع خروجها يوم 28 نوفمبر الجارى، والتى تهدف إلى أحداث الوقيعة بين  رجال الشرطة والشعب المصرى عقب تأجيج مشاعر المواطنين بهدف حشد أكبر قدر من  المواطنين فى صفوفهم خلال تلك التظاهرات.  ووصفت المصادر، التى رفضت ذكر اسمها، المخطط بأنه "مخطط شيطانى" بحيث يرتكز  على خروج عناصر الجماعة الارهابية لتلك التظاهرات حاملين المصاحف والتى  سيعملون على استغلالها فى إلقائها على الأرض أمام قوات الشرطة أثناء  ملاحقتهم ومطاردتهم لفض تظاهراتهم غير السلمية، حتى يرصدون القوات وهى تدهس  بدون قصد تلك المصاحف الشريفة التى ألقوا بها فى الأرض.  وأشارت المصادر إلى أن الجماعة الإرهابية ستعمل على زرع عدة كاميرات فى  الأماكن المحدد لها تلك التظاهرات بهدف تصوير القوات أثناء دهس المصاحف  التى ألقوها فى الأرض متعمدين وسط الزحام، ومن ثم الترويج لتلك المشاهد،  وأن القوات تدهس المصحف الشريف بالبيادة والترويج بأن الشرطة تطارد  الإسلاميين.  وأكدت المصادر أن عناصر الإخوان سيعملون على استغلال تلك اللقطات المفبركة  والتى تعمدوا تصويرها وإلقاء المصاحف على الأرض فى الترويج لها وتأجيج  مشاعر المواطنين من الشعب المصرى وإثارة غضبهم ضد القوات التى قامت بدهس  المصاحف ومطاردة المسلمين على حد زعمهم، حتى ينجحوا فى حشد المواطنين فى  صفوفهم مرة أخرى، بعد أن فشلت كافة محاولاتهم فى ترويع المواطنين ونجاح  الأجهزة الأمنية فى القبض على كافة العناصر المحرضة على العنف والتظاهر من  أنصار تلك الجماعة الإرهابية وإحباط كافة مخططاتهم.  وحذرت المصادر المواطنين من ذلك المخطط الشيطانى الذى يهدف إلى بث الكراهية  والعداوة بين الشعب المصرى ورجال الشرطة الذى ستحاول الجماعة الإرهابية  توريط القوات، فى مثل تلك الوقائع والترويج لشعار الثورة الإسلامية، مؤكدا  أن الأجهزة الأمنية رصدت المخطط بالكامل وستعمل على تفادى وقوع القوات فى  مثل ذلك المخطط القذر الذى ينفذه تجار الدين الذين لا يعرفون إلا تحقيق  مصالح ولو على حساب إهانة المصحف الشريف وإلقائه على الأرض بهدف تحقيق  مخططهم.  وفى ذات السياق، أكدت مصادر أمنية مسئولة بوزارة الداخلية أن الأجهزة  الأمنية ترصد كل الدعوات التى يتم ترويجها للتظاهر فى 28 نوفمبر القادم،  واصفًا إياها بالحملة الدعائية لجماعة الإخوان بعد فشلهم فى كافة فعاليتهم  فى السابق، مشيرا إلى أن الداخلية تتخذ كافة احتياطاتها بخطة حاسمة لمواجهة  الخارجين على القانون والداعين لتلك التظاهرات.  وأوضحت المصادر أنه سيتم نشر قوات نظامية وبحثية للتعرف على أى تجمعات  وإحالة الخارجين على القانون للتحقيقات، كما أن قوات الأمن على كافة  الاستعداد لمواجهة أى تجمعات للخارجين على القانون، مؤكدا أن هناك انتشارا  أمنيا مكثفا بالمترو والمدارس وكافة الميادين بالمحافظات والأجهزة الأمنية  قادرة على التصدى لأى فعاليات ومواجهة أى تداعيات.  وأعربت المصادر عن ثقتها فى قدرات قوات الأمن وجاهزيتها للتصدى للخارجين  على القانون، مشيرًا إلى أنه تم تعزيز قوات الأمن برجال شرطة سرية للكشف  مبكرًا عمن يريد تعطيل الحركات المرورية أو مصالح المواطنين، كما أن قوات  الشرطة ترصد الخارجين على القانون وفقًا للتدرج الأمنى باستخدام المياه  أولًا حتى استخدام الأسلحة النارية إذا استدعى الأمر فى حالة التعدى على  الأفراد أو المنشآت"، مشددا على أن الدولة لن تسمح بوجود حالة من الفوضى  يفتعلها الخارجون على القانون، مؤكدًا أنه تم وضع خطط أمنية مُحكمة للتصدى  لدعوات التظاهر. 

* *http://www.youm7.com/story/2014/11/...إخوان-فى-28-نوفمبر-مصادر/1961099#.VHB5hUAxqD5*


----------



## BITAR (22 نوفمبر 2014)

*رفع المصاحف يستدعى الصورة الذهنية «للخوارج»
علماء الأزهر والأوقاف يحذرون المواطنين من الاستجابة للدعوات الهدامة
**كتب ـ نادر أبو الفتوح ومروة البشير *:





​ رفع المصاحف​*أصدرت  مشيخة الأزهر الشريف بيانا  امس حذرت فيه مرة أخرى من دعوة «رفع المصاحف»  فى الثامن والعشرين من هذا الشهر،مؤكد أنها ِّ فتن يتولَّى نشرها أناسٌ  تخصَّصوا فى الاتِّجار بالدِّين، وتفنَّنوا فى تمزيق الأمَّة شِيَعًا  وأحزابًا باسم الشريعة المظلومة ،أو الإسلام الذى شوَّهوه.* *وفى ضوء ما أعلَنَه هؤلاء من الدعوة الهدامة  اكد الازهر الشريف  أنَّ هذه الدعوة  ليست إلا إحياءً لفتنةٍ كانت أوَّلَ وأقوى فتنةٍ قصَمت  ظَهرَ أمَّةِ الإسلام ومَزَّقتها، وما زالت آثارُها حتى اليوم؛ «الفتنة نائمةٌ لعَن الله مَن أيقَظَها»،فهى ليست إلا اتِّجارًا بالدِّين وإمعانًا فى خِداع المسلمين باسم الشريعة وباسم الدِّين. *
*من ناحية أخرى أدى عدد من كبار علماء الأزهر والأوقاف خطبة الجمعة  أمس، بالمساجد الكبرى فى جميع المحافظات، وذلك ضمن القوافل الدعوية، ودارت  الخطبة الموحدة عن « الدعوات الهدامة كشف حقيقتها وسبل مواجهتها «،  وذلك لتحذير المواطنين من الدعوات المغرضة، وتوضيح سبل مواجهتها من منظور  إسلامى يدعو إلى عبادة الله عز وجل، وعمارة الكون، وتزكية النفس، بعيدا عن  الإفساد بالقول أو بالفعل، وذلك ردا على الدعوة التى أطلقتها الجبهة  السلفية لرفع المصاحف يوم 28 نوفمبر، تلك الدعوة التى وصفتها وزارة الأوقاف  بأنها تستدعى الصورة الذهنية للخوارج .*
*         وشدد علماء الأزهر والأوقاف من فوق المنابر، على أن الإسلام نهى عن  الفساد والإفساد، وأنه من صور الفساد تلك الدعوات المغرضة التى أطلقها بعض  الحاقدين بالدعوة إلى الخروج يوم 28 نوفمبر ورفع المصاحف، وقام علماء  الأزهر والأوقاف بالرد على هذه الدعوة وحذروا الناس من الاستجابة لها، لأن  هذه فعلة الخوارج .*
*         وأدى الشيخ أحمد ترك مدير عام بحوث الدعوة بالأوقاف، خطبة الجمعة بمسجد  السيدة نفيسة بالقاهرة، وأكد فيها أن هناك مؤامرة كبرى لم يشهدها التاريخ  تحاك ضد مصر،و أن الله عز وجل بشرنا بالنصر، لأن العدو صاحب تنظيمات سرية،  وأهداف هذه الجماعات هو التآمر والتخريب، أما نحن فإن هدفنا الدفاع عن  الأرض والعرض والمال والدين .*
*وقال ما أشبه الليلة بالبارحة، فهذه الدعوة التى تطالب برفع  المصاحف تستدعى الصورة الذهنية للخوارج، عندما صنعوا هذا الصنيع، وخرجوا  على سيدنا على بن أبى طالب رضى الله عنه، ورفعوا المصاحف، وقالوا:  لا حكم إلا لله، ثم كفروه وهو من هو رضى الله عنه، وكانت فتنة عظيمة سفكت  فيها الدماء ونهبت الأموال، وتحول رفع المصاحف إلى رفع السيوف وقتل  الآمنين، فهؤلاء يستخدمون الشعارات الدينية للوصول لأهدافهم، ولا يريدون  خيرا للإسلام والمسلمين.*
*         وأدى الشيخ صبرى عبادة وكيل وزارة الأوقاف خطبة الجمعة بمسجد العزيز  بالله بالقاهرة، وأكد فيها أن صور الإفساد فى الأرض متعددة، منها الإفساد  بالقول والإفساد بالفعل، و أنه بين الحين والآخر يخرج من يحاول التشكيك فى  الثوابت وتهديد استقرار البلاد، وفى الوقت الذى تحاك فيه هذه المؤامرات على  وطننا لا يكف أعداء الوطن عن مؤامراتهم الخبيثة، بإثارة كل ما من شأنه أن  يهدد الأمن والاستقرار، موضحا أن الشريعة تدعو إلى تعظيم شأن المصحف  وصيانته عن كل ما لا يليق به، فكيف بالمصحف الشريف حين يحدث الهرج والمرج،  أليس من المؤكد أن تسقط المصاحف من أيديهم على الأرض، وهذا بهتان عظيم إثمه  وإفكه على من دعا إليه أو شارك فيه .*
*وأدى الشيخ محمد أبو حطب وكيل وزارة الأوقاف خطبة الجمعة بمسجد  الحاج عدوى بالمنيا، وأوضح أنه من قواعد الشريعة حفظ الدين والنفس، ومن  قواعدها أيضا :  أن درء المفاسد مقدم على جلب المصالح، وهذه الدعوات التى يرفعونها قد تؤدى  ما لم نتنبه لها إلى فتن عظيمة تعصف بالبلاد والعباد، لأن إقحام الدين فى  السياسة والمتاجرة به لكسب تعاطف العامة إثم كبير، ويكفى الإسلام ما أصابه  من تشويه صورته على يد ولسان بعض المنتسبين إليه .*
*جريدة الاهرام*
​


----------



## soul & life (22 نوفمبر 2014)

ربنا يستر ويعدى اليوم ده على خير


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (22 نوفمبر 2014)

*خطة «الإخوان» لقتل المواطنين وتمزيق المصاحف





قال محمد سعيد رسلان، الداعية السلفي، إن «ما يدعى  ثورة مسلحة في 28 من نوفمبر الجاري هو من ابتداع الخوارج من الإخوان  والسلفيين وما يدعي بالحركات الثورية».

وأضاف «رسلان»، في مقطع فيديو على موقعه الرسمي، أن  «خطتهم في هذا اليوم هي أن يقوم التنظيم الدولي للإخوان بحملة إعلامية كبري  لعمل ثورة شعبية سلمية ضد نظام الحكم وتقوم تجمعات إخوانية ومعها تجمعات  سلفية بالتحرك من بعض المساجد الكبري وتحديدًا داخل المناطق الشعبية ولذلك  تم اختيار يوم الجمعة بقصد الحشد من الجماعات الإرهابية».

وأكد أن «عناصر مسلحة من الإخوان ستبدأ في ارتكاب  الجرائم وقنص السلفيين في المظاهرات، وتوريط الجيش والشرطة في قتلهم، ومن  أجل الوقيعة بين السلفيين ونظام الحكم»، موضحًا أن «سيركزون على الزحف إلى  ميدان رابعة العدوية وميادين آخرى، مع حشد الأطفال والنساء، والجماعة ستقوم  بتأجير المئات من البلطجية بأموال سخية للقيام بأعمال عنف، وحماية العناصر  التكفيرية في المناطق الشعبية، وسيقومون بالتنسيق مع العديد مع منظمات  حقوق الإنسان بإصدار بيانات ضد الحكومة، بزعم أنها ارتكبت مجازر ضد  المصريين، ستعمل على تشويه الجيش».

وتابع: «أنهم سيصورون أنهم يقومون بثورة إسلامية  مسلحة من أجل استعادة الشرعية، وسينسقون مع العناصر التكفيرية من أجل  القيام بعمليات تفجيرية، البلاء الذي يضرب مصر من هؤلاء الخونة، ويجب معرفة  مكرهم وأخذ الأمور باهتمام وبحذر من المصريين»، مضيفًا: «الإخوان سيرتدون  ملابس للجيش والشرطة وسيقتلون المواطنين، وسيرفعون المصاحف ويقومون  بتمزيقها، من أجل بث الفتن».
نقلا عن المصرى اليوم*​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (24 نوفمبر 2014)

[YOUTUBE]Qg5c0VIz9ig[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (24 نوفمبر 2014)

* الجبهة السلفية تزعم وتقول مسيحيون يدعمون مظاهرات "28 نوفمبر"
​



​
نقلا عن الوفد

أكد مصطفى البدري عضو الجبهة السلفية، أن هناك مسيحيين قبلوا دعوة التظاهر  في 28 نوفمبر الحالي، مؤكدا أنها انتفاضة تحمل طابعا دينيا ولكن لا تعتدي  على الآخر، على حد قوله.
وقال "البدري" خلال مداخلة مع قناة الجزيرة القطرية عبر الأقمار الصناعية  من أسطنبول التركية، إن الدعوة لما أسماه بانتفاضة الشباب المسلم، لم تقتصر  على الإسلاميين فقط، بل أنها تضم "هاني سوريال" مسيحي وآيات العرابي ناشطة  ليبرالية.
وشدد عضو الجبهة السلفية التى تبنت الدعوة للتظاهرات، على أن تحالف دعم  الإخوان كان يناضل منذ 30 يونيو ولم يأت بأي نتيجة، مضيفا أنه جاء دور  المسلمين للمطالبة بالحكم بالشريعة الإسلامية، على حد قوله.
يذكر أن تنظيم الإخوان الإرهابي وجماعات وأحزاب والإسلام السياسي، حاولت  منذ ثورة 25 يناير وبعدها ثورة 30 يونيو بإظهار أنها أحزاب تضم كل أطياف  الشعب، وسعت لضم شخصيات مسيحية، وإن لم تكن معروفة، فى محاولة إضفاء صورة  قبولها للآخر.*


----------



## BITAR (25 نوفمبر 2014)

*القبائل المصرية تستنكر دعوات الارهابية للتظاهر بالمصاحف
*​*استنكر المجلس القومي لشئون القبائل المصرية ما تدعوا له تنظيم الإخوان  الإرهابي والجماعات المنبثقة عنها لحشد مؤيديها يوم 28 نوفمبر  للتظاهر ضد  الدولة المصري، مؤكدا مثل تلك الدعوات التي تهدف إلى هدم الدولة المصرية  وترويع وإرهاب المواطنين والتى تدل على عدم وطنية هذه الجماعات .*​ * 	وأكد المجلس فى بيان رسمى له اليوم، أن الداعين للنزول تحت اسم ثورة  الشباب المسلم ورفع المصاحف ما هما الا فئة من الخوارج تسىء للدين وللإسلام  وتؤكد للجميع أن مثل هذه الجماعات تتخذ الإسلام ذريعة لتحقيق أهدافها لهدم  كيان الدولة لحساب تنظيم" دموى" لا يؤمن سوى بالقتل وسفك الدم وبتمويل  خارجي.*​ * 	وأضاف المجلس أنه تواصل مع جميع مشايخ القبائل المصرية من أقصى مصر إلى  أقصاها وتم الاتفاق مع شيوخ وشباب القبائل العربية على وقوف صفاً واحداً  بجانب الجيش والشرطة والتعاون معهم لحماية البلاد والمواطنين والمال العام  والخاص وتأمين المنشآت الحيوية والحكومية والطرق الصحراوية والمناطق  النائية*​ * 	وناشد المجلس المواطنين الإبلاغ عن أي محاولة للتعدى على المنشآت العامة والخاصة.*​


----------



## BITAR (25 نوفمبر 2014)

* جامعة القاهرة: "التعليم المفتوح" إجازة يوم 28 نوفمبر*​ 
*كتب : عبد العزيز الخطيب*




*
رئيس جامعة القاهرة*​ *قال فتحي عباس، المستشار الإعلامي لجامعة القاهرة، إن مجلس الجامعة وافق  خلال جلسته بالامس، على طلب الدكتور عبدالحميد أبوناعم، مدير "مركز التعليم  المفتوح"، بتأجيل الدراسة لطلاب التعليم المفتوح الجمعة المقبل. *
*وتابع عباس، في تصريحات صحفية له اليوم، أن المركز سيعوض المحاضرات  للطلاب في وقت لاحق، مضيفًا أن قرار الجامعة، يأتي تحسبًا لحدوث أي أعمال  عنف، في ظل الدعوات التي أطلقتها الجبهة السلفية وعناصر الإخوان، للتظاهر  الجمعة المقبل. *
*وأضاف عباس، أن مجلس الجامعة طالب بضرورة الانتهاء من الكارنيهات  الجديدة للطلاب نهاية الشهر الجاري، ومراجعة الكارنيهات من شؤون الطلاب قبل  تسليمها، لحين الانتهاء من الكارنيهات الممغنطة التي تستغرق وقت طويل. *
*وأشار عباس، إلى أنه لن يتم السماح لنادي أعضاء هيئة التدريس  بالجامعة، على عقد الجمعية العمومية داخل الحرم، والمقررة في فبراير  المقبل. *
*وأوضح عباس، أن المجلس ناقش دور مركز التعليم الإلكتروني بالجامعة  في المرحلة الحالية والمقبلة، وأوصى بضرورة تركيز إنتاج مقررات إلكترونية  للطلاب مع الكتب، مثل "السيديهات"، مع الاحتفاظ بحق الأساتذة في التأليف. *
*وتابع عباس، تم توقيع عقود أرض الجامعة بمدينة 6 أكتوبر، لبدء  مشروعات جديدة للجامعة، وتسخير بعض الموارد الذاتية للبدء في إنشاء مشروعات  لتوسعات الجامعة على الأرض.*​


----------



## BITAR (25 نوفمبر 2014)

*«الداخلية» تتحدى «فلول الإخوان»:*

* «الجمعة الجاية.. نهاية الإرهاب»*

*ضربات استباقية لخلايا الإرهاب*
* و«داعش» يكشف: «أجناد مصر» الذراع العسكرية لـ«الإخوان»*
*أكد اللواء محمد إبراهيم، وزير الداخلية، أن يوم 28 نوفمبر سيشهد نهاية  الإرهاب، وأضاف خلال لقائه وفداً من 6 منظمات حقوقية، أمس، أن الوزارة  مستعدة لمواجهة أى أعمال عنف الجمعة المقبل، مشدداً على أن جميع رجال  الشرطة جاهزون لمواجهة أى تحديات أو محاولات تخريب. وكشف تنظيم «داعش»  الإرهابى، أن تنظيم «أجناد مصر» هو الذراع العسكرية للإخوان، وقال هيثم  صبرى، أحد مقاتلى «داعش»، عبر أحد المواقع الجهادية، «إن تنظيم الإخوان من  ركائز الحركات الجهادية، وأغلب عناصره أصبحوا يؤمنون بالعمل الجهادى،  خصوصاً بعد فشلهم فى الوصول إلى الحكم». *
*ووجهت أجهزة الأمن فى القاهرة والجيزة عدة ضربات استباقية قبل 28  نوفمبر، ففى الجيزة داهمت القوات أمس 8 بؤر إجرامية فى مناطق العياط والصف  وأطفيح والطالبية والعمرانية، وضبطت 50 إرهابياً من المتورطين فى حرق أقسام  الشرطة. وفى القاهرة ألقى القبض على 11 من قيادات تنظيم الإخوان فى مناطق  البساتين والمطرية وعين شمس وعزبة النخل، وعثر بحوزتهم على أسلحة نارية  وخرطوش وزجاجات مولوتوف وشعارات رابعة ومنشورات تحريضية ضد ضباط الجيش  والشرطة. كانت المجموعات المسلحة واصلت أمس، عملياتها الإرهابية فى  المحافظات، حيث نجحت الأجهزة الأمنية بالإسماعيلية، أمس، فى تفكيك عبوة  ناسفة كبيرة، وضعها مجهولون على قضبان السكة الحديد، بمدينة التل الكبير.  وفى الغربية، أضرم مجهولون النيران، صباح أمس، فى ٣ أوتوبيسات «سوبر جيت»،  تابعة لشركة «غرب الدلتا» مخصصة لنقل الركاب من مدينة بسيون إلى مدن طنطا  والقاهرة والإسكندرية. وتوقعت قوى إسلامية فشل تظاهرات الجمعة المقبل،  وأعلنت مقاطعتها. وقال صبرة القاسمى، منسق الجبهة الوسطية، إن نتيجة  تظاهرات «28» معروفة مقدماً، ولن تستطيع النيل من استقرار الدولة. وقال  فؤاد الدواليبى، أحد مؤسسى الجماعة الإسلامية: «رفضنا الاستجابة لدعوات 28  لأنها إثم ولا تجوز شرعاً، وتحرض على العنف». وأكد يسرى حماد، نائب رئيس  حزب الوطن «السلفى»، أن حزبه ضد العنف، ولن يشارك فى المظاهرات. فى  المقابل، حرضت الجبهة السلفية، الجماعات الإرهابية فى سيناء على تنفيذ  عمليات إرهابية ضد القوات المسلحة بالتزامن مع المظاهرات، وقالت على صفحتها  الرسمية على «فيس بوك»، أمس: «لينفجر بركان الغضب فى سيناء ضد الجيش»،  فيما كشفت مصادر لـ«الوطن»، عن أن تنظيم الإخوان و«الجبهة»، نظما معسكرات  للمئات من عناصرهما، لتدريبهم على حمل السلاح والاشتباك مع الأمن. *​ ​


----------



## BITAR (25 نوفمبر 2014)

*محلب لتحالف "25/30": *
*"اللي هينزل رافع مصحف وناوي يرميه هو المجرم"*
​ 



*محلب*​ 
*انتهى اجتماع المهندس إبراهيم محلب، رئيس مجلس الوزراء، منذ قليل، مع  أعضاء المكتب السياسي لتحالف "25/30"، والذي استمر بمقر المجلس لمدة 4  ساعات، في إطار اجتماعات رئيس الوزراء مع التحالفات الانتخابية للتعرف على  أرائهم بشأن المشهد السياسي قبل الانتخابات البرلمانية المقبلة. *

*وقال الدكتور أحمد دراج، عضو المكتب السياسي للتحالف، لـ"الوطن"، إن  رئيس الوزراء تحدث مع أعضاء التحالف حول استعدادات الحكومة للتعامل مع  تظاهرات أنصار الرئيس المعزول وتنظيم الإخوان الجمعة المقبل، فيما يعرف  بـ"انتفاضة الشباب المسلم"، موضحًا أن "محلب" قال لأعضاء التحالف "اللي  هينزل رافع مصحف وناوي يرميه على الأرض ويصور رجال الشرطة وهما بيدوسوا  عليه.. هو ده المجرم الحقيقي". *

*وأوضح "دراج"، أن رئيس الحكومة تعهد بالانتهاء من قانون تقسيم  الدوائر بحد أقصى في منتصف ديسمبر المقبل، مؤكدًا أن "محلب" فسر تأخر  الحكومة في اعتماد القانون بسبب رغبتهم في التأكد من دستورية القانون  ومراعاة التقسيم العادل للدوائر حسب التعداد السكاني لكل محافظة.*​


----------



## BITAR (25 نوفمبر 2014)

*الجبهة السلفية تحرض على تنفيذ عمليات ضد الجيش بالتزامن مع المظاهرات*

*مصادر:
 الإخوان والجبهة نظموا معسكرات لتدريب مئات العناصر على مواجهة الأمن
 وأنصار «الإرهابية» يستعدون لـ«حمل السلاح»
**
**حرضت الجبهة السلفية، الداعية لمظاهرات 28 نوفمبر، الجماعات الإرهابية  فى سيناء على تنفيذ عمليات إرهابية ضد القوات المسلحة بالتزامن مع مظاهرات  الجمعة المقبل، فيما كشفت مصادر، لـ«الوطن»، عن أن تنظيم الإخوان  و«الجبهة»، نظما معسكرات للمئات من عناصرهما، لتدريبهم على حمل السلاح  والاشتباك مع الأمن. *
*وقالت الجبهة على صفحتها الرسمية على موقع «فيس بوك»، أمس، التى  يديرها عناصر من الجبهة والإخوان: «لينفجر بركان الغضب فى سيناء ضد الجيش،  وليخرج عمال مصر والفلاحون مع صلاة الفجر ليوقدوها ثورة ضد رأس المال وتوحش  رجال الأعمال بطانة النظام، من أجل حقوقهم فلا يرجعون إلا بها، ولتنتفض  جموع الطلبة من أجل كرامة أجيالها ومستقبلها ضد ميليشيات الظلم، وليخرج أهل  العشوائيات والمقابر ليستعيدوا إنسانيتهم المهدرة التى استغلها النظام». *
*من جهة أخرى، قالت مصادر إخوانية إن خطة تنظيم الإخوان، فى 28  نوفمبر، تشمل الخروج فى مظاهرات مفاجئة عقب صلاة الفجر من مساجد مختلفة غير  التى اعتاد عناصر التنظيم الخروج منها منذ فض اعتصام «رابعة»، تجنباً  لإجهاض مظاهراتهم من جانب قوات الأمن قبل انطلاقها. وأوضحت أن التنظيم أصدر  تكليفات باستهداف ضباط الشرطة، وإضرام النيران فى سياراتهم، كما اعتادوا  خلال الفترة الماضية، وإشعال أكشاك الأمن المنتشرة فى الشوارع. *
*وأضافت المصادر: «خطة التنظيم تشمل أيضاً نشر الشائعات حول اقتحام  المبانى الحكومية وانشقاقات داخل الدولة، لفرض حالة من الحرب النفسية ضد  النظام، وشدد التنظيم على عدم تصدر قواعده النسائية الصفوف الأولى فى  المظاهرات، تحسباً لاشتباكهم المسلح مع قوات الأمن». وأشارت المصادر إلى أن  الإخوان والجبهة نظموا معسكرات لتدريب المئات من عناصرهما على حمل السلاح  والاشتباك مع الأمن، وإعداد جلسات للتأهيل النفسى تناولت دلائل شرعية، حسب  المصادر، لإثبات «ردة» الأجهزة الأمنية، وجواز محاربة الدولة. *
*فى سياق متصل، حصلت «الوطن» على منشور تم توزيعه على المكاتب  الإدارية التابعة للإخوان، تضمّن تعليمات خاصة بـ28 نوفمبر، من بينها أن  تتولى كل شُعبة إخوانية مهمة حشد أفرادها وتحديد أماكن الانطلاق،  والاستعداد لسيناريوهات المواجهة مع الشرطة طبقاً لطبيعة كل منطقة، وتخصيص  دورات مكثفة حول طرق مواجهة الأمن، وعدم الانسحاب من المسيرات، والاستمرار  فى مواجهة الشرطة كما حدث فى 28 يناير 2011، حسبما ذكر المنشور، فضلاً عن  مواجهة أى دعم شعبى يستعين به النظام، فى مواجهة متظاهرى 28 نوفمبر. *
*ودعا المنشور الإخوانى عناصر التنظيم إلى قطع جميع الطرق الرئيسية  باستخدام وسائل جديدة، وسرعة الفرار من الأماكن التى تشهد تنفيذ عملية  نوعية قبل وصول قوات الأمن، وحرق أكبر عدد من سيارات الشرطة والمدرعات قبل  وأثناء الفعاليات لشل حركة قوات الأمن ومنعها من التصدى للمتظاهرين. فى  المقابل كشفت مصادر أمنية عن أن تنظيم الإخوان، دعا عدداً من القنوات  والصحف الأجنبية لتغطية التظاهرات، بهدف تشويه النظام، وكلّف أحد قياداته  فى تركيا، ويدعى «أحمد يوسف»، بتولى مسئولية التنسيق إعلامياً مع الصحف.  وأوضحت أن قناة الجزيرة القطرية أعطت عدداً من عناصر الإخوان أجهزة بث  حديثة لتصوير المظاهرات، يصعب على أجهزة الأمن رصدها. *
​


----------



## BITAR (25 نوفمبر 2014)

*«28 نوفمبر»: خطط العنف.. واستراتيجية المواجهة*​ 
*تباينت آراء القوى الإسلامية حول مظاهرات 28 نوفمبر التى دعت لها الجبهة  السلفية، الذراع السلفية لجماعة الإخوان الإرهابية، ففى الوقت الذى حرضت  فيه «الجبهة» الجماعات الإرهابية فى سيناء على تنفيذ عمليات إرهابية ضد  القوات المسلحة بالتزامن مع مظاهرات الجمعة المقبل، رفضت أحزاب «الوسط  والبناء والتنمية والوطن والنور» الدعوات إلى تلك المظاهرات والمشاركة  فيها، فيما اعتبرت الجماعة الإسلامية أن الاستجابة لها «إثم» ولا تجوز  شرعاً، لأنها تحرض على العنف. *
*وتوقعت القوى الإسلامية فشل تلك المظاهرات، وأن نتيجتها معروفة  «مقدماً»، وأنها لن تستطيع النيل من استقرار الدولة، وأنها خروج على أهداف  ثورة 25 يناير، وتشق صف الثوريين، وأنها ستمر دون تحقيق أهدافها، وأنه لن  يجنى الداعون لها إلا إراقة مزيد من الدماء. *
*فى الوقت نفسه، ألقت أجهزة الأمن فى القاهرة وضباط الأمن الوطنى،  القبض على 11 من قيادات تنظيم الإخوان فى مناطق البساتين، والمطرية، وعين  شمس، وعزبة النخل، خططوا لنشر العنف فى تلك المظاهرات، وبحوزتهم أسلحة  نارية وخرطوش وزجاجات مولوتوف وشعارات «رابعة» ومنشورات تحريضية ضد الجيش  والشرطة. *​


----------



## grges monir (25 نوفمبر 2014)

السفارة الامريكية واخدة اجازة من يوم الاربع لحد يوم الاحد
هو دة الخبر الوحيد المقلق اللى قريتة
الناس دى مش بتعمل كدة من فراغ


----------



## BITAR (25 نوفمبر 2014)

*«الأهرام»
تكشف مخططات الإخوان فى استخدام حروب الجيل الرابع لإثارة الفوضى
إنهاك المجتمع بالمظاهرات ونشر الشائعات والحرب النفسية لهدم مؤسسات الدولة
*



*تنظيم الإرهابية يسعى إلى زعزاعة استقرار الوطن*​​*كتب ــ عماد حجاب :* 
*كشفت  الايام الماضية عن نشاط غير عادى من التنظيم الدولى للاخوان فى أستخدام  أساليب حروب الجيل الرابع ضد المجتمع المصرى ، لأنهاك الدولة بالمظاهرات  ومن بينها الدعوة لمظاهرات 28 نوفمبر, ونشر الشائعات على وسائل التواصل  الاجتماعى والحرب النفسية ضد المجتمع ، وهو مايسمى بحروب الجيل الرابع الذى  أبتكرته الولايات المتحدة الامريكية منذ سنوات ، والتى يطبقها تنظيم  الاخوان من أجل أجهاض ثورة الشعب المصرى فى 30يونيو ووقف استكمال خارطة  الطريق بأجراء الانتخابات البرلمانية ، ما ينهى على وضعية تنظيم الاخوان فى  الشارع ويكشف حجمه الحقيقي.* *         ويوضح  اللواء أركان حرب هشام حلبى مستشار بأكاديمية ناصر العسكرية  العليا وعضو المجلس المصرى للشئون الخارجية وعضو الجمعية المصرية للأمم  المتحدة أن حروب الجيل الرابع الذى يطبقه تنظيم الاخوان ضد الشعب المصرى ،  موجهة لكيان الدولة ككل ولا تخوضها جيوش ،  وتهدف لانهاك وأسقاط مؤسسات  وأجهزة الدولة من الداخل  ، وتستخدم فيها عدة اساليب منها الأرهاب  والمظاهرات بحجة السلمية ثم الاعتداء على المنشات العامة والخاصة وتتحول  خلالها المظاهرات للقتل والحرق ويتم تموليها ماليا بطرق غير مباشرة لأنشاء  قاعدة أرهابية  داخل الدولة ، وهو مايكشفها طبيعة العمليات الارهابية  الحالية فى اماكن متفرقة من مصربمحطات المترو والاتوبيس وأبراج الكهرباء  وخطوط السكك الحديدية  وفى سيناء والدليل حجم المتفجرات التى تستخدم  وتفجيرات الانتحارية والتخطيط للاعتداءات على قوات الجيش والشرطة*
*          وأضاف أن من بين وسائل حروب الجيل الرابع أستخدام وسائل التواصل  الاجتماعى والميديا الجديدة للاعلام الفضائى والالكترونى من اجل القيام  بعمليات الدعوة والحشد والتعبئة بافكار مختلفة ضد الدولة بين الشباب  وقطاعات مختلفة داخل  المجتمع  وقيامهم بأنشاء قنوات مثل الشرق وصحف مثل  العربى الجديد بلندن بهدف نشر البلبة فى مصر والتشكيك فى المشروعات القومية  ، وهو مايدل على خطورة المعلومات المغلوطة التى يتداولها بين الشباب من  خلال شبكات التواصل الاجتماعى وبعض وسائل الإعلام الجديدة ، فضلا عن  استخدام هذة الحرب للمرتزقه المدربون من الخارج ،لتنفيذ عمليات ارهابية  جبانة وهو ماحدث ايضا فى سيناء واستخدامهم للأموال بصورة عالية فى استقطاب  المجرمين واطفال الشوارع لارتكاب جرائم محددة ضد الدولة مستغلين نسبة  البطالة العالية.*
*وأضاف,  يتم خلالها بث الشائعات من أجل خلق تمرد بين الاقليات تحت حجج عرقية ودينية  ويتم اللجوء لمنظمات المجتمع المدنى لضرب المجتمع بعضه ببعض وهو مايحدث فى  الفتاوى الدينية من رموز جماعة الاخوان داخل مصر وخارجها وهى فتاوى غير  صحيحة ويتم فيها التلاعب بالدين ، وهى ورقة رابحة فى الوطن العربى  ،وكذلك استخدام العملاء وتسليط الاضواء عليهم ومنحهم الجوائز العالمية  فى  الخارج فى مؤتمرات وأحتفالات ضخمة وتناول الاعلام الدولى لكلماتهم  وتصريحاتهم وهو مايحدث مع مجموعة من الشباب المنضمي للحركات السياسية  والشبابية ومنها حركة 6أبريل ،  وهذا كله يصب في مخطط طويل المدي*
*          وأوضح أن حروب الجيل الرابع تستخدم التحريض ضد مؤسسات الدولة ، واللجؤ  للحرب النفسية بنشر مشاعر الاحباط والغضب على نطاق واسع ضد كيان الدولة  لزعزعة الاستقرار وتحولها من الحالة الثابتة الى الحالة الهشة ثم هدمها و  سقوطها من الداخل ، وبالتالى فهى تستهدف الدولة بالكامل بما فيها المدنيين ،  وتتسم بعدم الوضوح فى الخطوط الفاصلة بين الحرب والسياسة ،  ومنها مايحدث  من تصدير المظاهرات والمسيرات بصفة دائمة وتأتى اخرها تظاهرات يوم 28نوفمبر  الحالى التى تعتزم الجماعة الارهابية القيام بها  ، ومحاولاتها احياء ذكرى  محمد محمود والقصر العينى وقال أن سمات تلك الحرب تتمثل فى أنها حرب ليست  نمطية وتعتمد على التقدم التكنولوجى وإستخدامها الأسلحة الذهنية لذلك تسمى  القوة الذكية وهى مزيج بين القوى الناعمة التى تشمل أستخدام الثقافة  والاعلام  وروافدها ، وبين القوى الصلبة باستخدام أنواع الأسلحة .*
*         وأوضح اللواء هشام الحلبى إن حروب الجيل الرابع موجهة بالأساس للقطاع  المدني، بهدف السيطرة على عقول وقلوب المواطنين، من أجل أيجاد حالة من عدم  الإستقرار بها وفرض إرادة الدولة المعادية على الدولة المتستهدفة، والعمل  على إفشالها ، من خلال  القوة الناعمة ، و جذب الشعوب الأخرى إلى ثقافات  ومجتمعات الدول المعادية ، ومنها أستخدام  آليات الجذب والتأثير ، وأن سمة  الغموض والمزج بين ضدين هى من علامات حرب الجيل الرابع حتى لا تفهم الاطراف  داخل المجتمع مايحدث من سيناريوهات معده سلفا وأضاف أن هذة الحروب تعتمد  على مجموعات قتالية صغيرة فى الحجم  وشبكة صغيرة من الاتصالات والدعم  المالى ، وتستخدم  نفس أهداف الحروب التقليدية بأقل تكلفة سواء مادية أو  بشرية و تتجنب مشكلات ما بعد الحرب،  ويتم تطوير التكتيكات لإختراق وتجنيد  التنظيمات داخل الدولة المستهدفة والعمل بأسمها وبغيرها من التنظيمات التى  تأخذ الطابع المتطرف وإستخدام مرتزقة مدربون لتحقيق مخططاتهم بالاضافة الى  استخدام تكتيكات حروب العصابات وعمل تفجيرات ممولة بطريق مباشر او غير  مباشر فى الشوارع ومناطق الخدمات العامة.*
*         وقال هذة الحرب هى حرب بطيئة طويلة المدى تستخدم فيها كل الأدوات الجاذبة  وتستمر على مدى عشرات السنين تبدأ بمرحلة أعاقة الدولة ثم مرحلة افشالها  وتنتهى بمرحلة تحلل الدولة ، أى أنها تنفذ من خلال 3 مراحل رئيسية، الأولى  هى زعزعة استقرار الدولة المستهدفة  ، والمرحلة الثانية جعلها دولة فاشلة  ،  ثم المرحلة الثالثة وهى فرض الإرادة عليها وخلق واقع جديد على الأرض لخدمة  مصالح العدو والدول الطامعة والتنظيمات التابعة لها فى الداخل ، وبدء  مشروع التقسيم الداخلى لهذة الدول وهو ما تتصدى له مصر بكل قوتها بأرواح  ودماء أبنائها ، وأستطاعت كسر هذة السيناريوهات الأمريكية التى ينفذها  تنظيم الأخوان وجماعاته الأرهابية، وأنقذت المنطقة العربية من شرورها ،  ومازالت تدفع الثمن لانها أفشلت مخططاتهم*
*         وأضاف الاجهزة الأمريكية فى أستخدامها لهذا النوع من الحروب تقدم دعم   مالى كبير لمؤسسات المجتمع المدنى التى تعمل وفق الاجندات الدولية وتتلقى  تمويلات خارجية من منظمات أجنبية  من أجل اعداد دراسات وبحوث و كتابة  تقارير عن المجتمع والأوضاع الداخلية به  ، وتدعم ماليا مؤسسات الهجرة فى  حوالى 160 دولة حول العالم، وإستغلال الرغبة التى تتملك غالبية الشباب فى  العالم بالسفر والدراسة فى أمريكا.*
*         وقال أن هذا الأسلوب للحروب طبقته عدد من الدول الكبرى وفى مقدمتها  أمريكا فى جنوب السودان وسوريا والعراق ،و فى الحرب الافغانية ضد الاتحاد  السوفيتى وتم تصويرها على أنه حرب من المجاهدين ضد المحتل السوفيتى بمساعدة  الولايات المتحدة ، بينما كانت فى حقيقتها هى خطة لتحطيم الاتحاد السوفيتى  وتكوين الجهاديين الإسلاميين لينتشروا بعد الحرب فى كل انحاء متعددة من  العالم ، ويمكن استغلالهم فى الحروب الامريكية التالية على العالم العربى  والاسلامى وهو مايحدث الأن بتكوين داعش فى سوريا والعراق وكل المنظمات التى  تشبهها وتساندها امريكا للضغط على عدة دول بالمنطقة .*
*وقال اللواء هشام الحلبى  تنظيم الاخوان يستخدم على الأرض فى  مصرأساليب وأدوات حروب الجيل الرابع وفى مقدمتها الإرهاب والتظاهرات بحجة  السلمية ، ويليها الاعتداء على المنشئات العامة والخاصة  , والتمويل الغير مباشر لإنشاء قاعدة إرهابية غير وطنية أو متعددة الجنسيات داخل سيناء  بحجج دينية,  والتهيئة لحرب نفسية متطورة للغاية من خلال الإعلام والتلاعب النفسى الذى  تجيده جماعة لاخوان الارهابية ، واستخدامهم لمحطات فضائية من خارج مصر  موجهه للشعب المصرى تكذب وتقوم بتزوير الصور والحقائق.*
*         وأضاف أنه هذه الإستراتيجية فى حروب الجيل الرابع فشلت فى مصر إلى حد  كبير فى 30 يونيو 2013 ولكن لا يعنى ذلك أنه سيتم التغاضى عن الأهداف  الإستراتيجية للقوى الأجنبية تجاه  مصر ، ولكن سيتم الإستمرار فى إستنباط  أساليب وآليات أخرى ستتحطم مستقبلا على وعى وتماسك الشعب المصري.*
*وقال أن حروب الجيل الرابع المثالية هى التى تبدأ دون أن يشعر بها  أحد، وتكون تحت ستار مسميات لا يختلف عليها أحد، بالإضافة إلى الأيادى  الخارجية، ويمكن مواجهتها من خلال التحليل العلمى والصحيح، والوعى عند  المواطنين ، ولن تنجح فى مصر هذة النوعية من الحروب رغم المحاولات الجارية   بفضل قوة وصلابة الشعب المصرى ووعيه ، لأن المخزون الحضارى للشعب يجعله  يعرف  جيدا كل الاخطار الخارجية التى تحيط به ,  وطالب بضرورة أحترام قانون التظاهر خلال المظاهرات التى تم الدعوة لها يوم  28نوفمبر الحالى او غيرها من التظاهرات  ، وأن يطبق القانون بحزم مثل   الدول الاوروبية وأمريكا الذى يوجد فيها قوانين مشابهه اكثر  قيودا وحسما، و  أن يؤدى الإعلام المصرى دوراً كبيراً فى تنمية الوعى بالمخاطر والتهديدات  والأشكال الجديدة للحروب فى المنطقة *
*         ويؤكد الدكتور أيمن سلامه أستاذ القانون الدولى والمحاضر بأكاديمية ناصر  العسكرية العليا أن الجماعات الارهابية لجأت فى خضم  حربها  الشعواء  ضد  الدولة  ،  للعديد من  الحيل والوسائل  الرخيصة  لتحقيق  هدف واحد  لطالما  تاقوا  اليه منذ  عقود خلت ، وهو  الوصول  لسدة الحكم  ، ثم ترسيخ  أركان  مؤسساته  ،عن طريق اللجوء إلى الإسراف فى الوعود ، ودغدغة المشاعر ، فضلا  عن توظيف المال الفاسد ، والقرع الإعلامى المشبوه من فضائيات محلية وأجنبية  .*
*         وأضاف أنه لا تزال هذة الشرذمة الداعية للخروج على الوطن والشعب والحاكم  فى 28 نوفمبر تمثل إرهابا فكريا، عن طريق ممارسة العنف المادى واللفظى أو  التهديد به لغاية التخويف، والترويع، والترهيب،  تحقيقا لغايات آنية شخصية  إقتصادية أو إجتماعية أو إبتزازا لأجل تحقيق مكاسب سياسية .*
​​


----------



## BITAR (25 نوفمبر 2014)

*الداخلية تعلن الحالة «ج» استعداداً لـ ٢٨ نوفمبر
**احتدمت المواجهة بين الدولة وجماعات العنف  قبل أيام من بدء ما سُمِّى «الثورة الإسلامية المسلحة»، التى دعت لها  الجبهة السلفية، ومن ورائها جماعة الإخوان المسلمين.
ورفعت وزارة  الداخلية، أمس، درجة الاستنفار الأمنى للحالة القصوى «ج» لمواجهة أحداث  العنف المتوقعة فى ٢٨ نوفمبر الجارى، التى دعت إليها الجبهة السلفية وجماعة  الإخوان، وراجعت قيادات الوزارة خطط تأمين المنشآت الحيوية والسجون  بالتنسيق مع القوات المسلحة، التى تتضمن تعزيز نشر الفرق القتالية وخبراء  المفرقعات والعناصر السرية فى محيط جميع المنشآت «الحساسة».
وقالت  الوزارة إن حملاتها على مدار الـ١٠ أيام الماضية ضبطت ٦٣٤ من العناصر  الإخوانية بتهمة إثارة الشغب والعنف، إلى جانب ضبط آلاف من قطع الأسلحة  المتنوعة، فيما أسفرت الحملة العسكرية الموسعة التى تنفذها قوات الجيش  والشرطة بمختلف مناطق شمال سيناء عن قتل ١١ تكفيرياً من تنظيم «أنصار بيت  المقدس»، وتدمير ٣٠٥ بؤر إرهابية، و١٥ سيارة متنوعة، و٢٠ دراجة نارية، و٨  مخازن أسلحة تحت الأرض وخزان مياه وخيمتين بهما أسلحة وذخائر ثقيلة، وتفجير  ٨ عبوات جرى زرعها بجوار القوات، وإبطال مفعول ٨ ألغام أرضية معدة  للاستخدام ضد القوات.
وأطلقت الجبهة والجماعة إشارة بدء العنف، حيث  دعت الأولى إلى الاحتشاد أمام المساجد فجر الجمعة المقبل، وكلفت الثانية  أعضاءها بـ«الزحف إلى القاهرة» خاصة من محافظات المنيا وبنى سويف والفيوم  والشرقية والغربية، وكشفت حركة «إخوان منشقون» أن الجماعة شكلت مجموعات  قتالية من الشباب لاقتحام الميادين والمؤسسات الحكومية وقطع الطرق.  واستهدفت العناصر الإرهابية محطات القطارات والأتوبيسات وقوات الشرطة فى  المحافظات بعدد من القنابل بدائية الصنع، حيث تم تفكيك قنبلة بمحطة قطار  التل الكبير، والعثور على أخرى هيكلية بالمنوفية، وأشعل مجهولون النيران فى  ٣ أتوبيسات «نقل عام» بالغربية، وهاجم مسلحون سيارة شرطة بالفيوم وفروا  هاربين.
*​


----------



## BITAR (25 نوفمبر 2014)

*صراع على الجدران بين «الإخوان» و«النور»
**احتدم الصراع بين السلفيين والإخوان حول  دعوات النزول إلى مظاهرات ٢٨ نوفمبر المرتقبة، ففى الوقت الذى يدعو فيه حزب  النور السلفى المواطنين إلى عدم النزول، حشدت جماعة الإخوان أنصارها لهذا  اليوم، فيما شددت قوات الأمن من إجراءاتها لتأمين المنشآت والمواطنين.*
*فى  أسوان، مزق أنصار جماعة الإخوان ملصقات حزب النور لحث المواطنين على عدم  المشاركة فى ٢٨ نوفمبر، بعد أن دشن حزب النور حملة «مصرنا بلا عنف»، لحث  المواطنين على عدم المشاركة فى فعاليات «٢٨ نوفمبر»، بعد ساعات قليلة من  قيام أعضاء حزب النور بلصق بوسترات بميادين وشوارع أسوان.*
*وفى  السويس، نظمت أمانة حزب النور سلسلة بشرية بشارع الجيش بمنطقة النمسا، ضمن  حملة «مصرنا بلا عنف»، لنبذ العنف والتكفير والتطرف وعدم المشاركة فى  مظاهرات ٢٨ نوفمبر.*
*من جانبه، قال اللواء طارق الجزار، مدير أمن  المحافظة، إن المديرية استعدت لمواجهة تظاهرات ٢٨ نوفمبر، وتم وضع أسلحة  ثقيلة أعلى أسطح المبانى الشرطية.*
*وأضاف قائلا: «من يضرب طلقة على أى  قسم أو منشأة سنضرب عليه ١٠٠٠ طلقة»، محذرا من محاولة الاقتراب من السويس  للنيل من أمنها وشعبها: «محدش يقرب من السويس.. اللى هيقرب هنطخه».*
*وفى  قنا، عقد حزب النور عددا من الاجتماعات ناقش فيها تفعيل حملة «مصرنا بلا  عنف» بمراكز المحافظة لمواجهة ومحاربة الفكر التكفيرى الذى يدعو إليه عدد  من الجماعات المسلحة فى ٢٨ نوفمبر، لتحاول إنهاك الدولة فى تلك المرحلة  التى يسعى الجميع للعبور فيها نحو المستقبل.*
*وأكد الدكتور مصطفى  عبده، أمين حزب النور بقنا، أنهم متواصلون فى عقد الاجتماعات من أجل تفعيل  الحملة التى دشنها الحزب بجميع المحافظات، لحث المواطنين للتصدى لدعاة  الفتنة.*
*وبدأت أمانات الحزب بمراكز المحافظة فى تعليق البوسترات  والبنرات الخاصة بالحملة للتأكيد على ضرورة تحالف وإظهار وحدة الشعب فى هذه  الفترة.*
*وفى المنيا، واصل حزب النور، التابع للدعوة السلفية، جهودة  لدعوة المواطنين إلى عدم المشاركة فى التظاهر والعنف، والتى دعت لها بعض  الجماعات الإرهابية، عبر عقد المؤتمرات الجماهيرية.*
*وفى الشرقية، نظم  شباب جماعة الإخوان بمركز بلبيس، أمس، مسيرة أعلى كوبرى بلبيس وفى الشوارع  المجاورة، وذلك للدعوة للمشاركة والحشد فيما سموه «انتفاضة ٢٨ نوفمبر»،  مؤكدين استمرارهم فى فعالياتهم حتى عودة الحرية والكرامة الإنسانية، على حد  قولهم.*
*وفى الإسكندرية، قال حسين جمعة، منسق حركة شباب اليسار، إن  التظاهرات التى دعت الجبهة السلفية إلى تنظيمها فى ٢٨ نوفمبر ستكون «مشبعة  بروح الطائفية».*
*وفى سوهاج ودمياط والأقصر، رفعت الأجهزة الأمنية  درجة الاستعداد القصوى، واتخذت كل الاحتياطات والتدابير اللازمة لمواجهة ما  رصدته المتابعات الأمنية من دعوات جماعة الإخوان للتظاهر فى ٢٨ نوفمبر.*
*وفى  الإسماعيلية، قال الدكتور عبدالحى عزب، رئيس جامعة الأزهر، إن دعوة الخروج  للتظاهر يوم ٢٨ نوفمبر هى دعوة فتنة و«خوارج» لن تنال من عزيمة المصريين  على مواجهة الإرهاب.*​


----------



## geegoo (25 نوفمبر 2014)

الامن الوطني قبضوا امبارح علي 5 قياديين في شقة في مدينة نصر و معهم مخططات ل 28 
الخمسة من الدقهلية 
قيادي ب حازمون و ابن قيادي اخواني و قيادي سلفي و اتنين مش فاكرهم  ..


----------



## BITAR (25 نوفمبر 2014)

* «الجبهة السلفية»: بدء «معركة نوفمبر» الفجر
 و«الإخوان» تبدأ الزحف
**كتب : حمدى دبش وسعيد على وعمرو التهامى 
**دعت  الجبهة السلفية، أنصار الرئيس المعزول محمد مرسى، إلى الاحتشاد أمام  المساجد فجر الجمعة المقبل لبدء فعاليات مظاهرات ٢٨ نوفمبر، فيما أفتى  الدكتور ياسر برهامى، نائب رئيس مجلس إدارة الدعوة السلفية، بتحريم  المشاركة فى تلك الفعاليات، مؤكداً أن من يُقتل فيها ليس شهيداً، فيما أعلن  حزب الوسط رفضه تلك الدعوات وقال إنها غير مناسبة.
دعت الجبهة فى  بيان أمس، المواطنين، إلى التضامن مع ما سمته «انتفاضة الشباب المسلم» فى  المظاهرات التى ستخرج من جميع مساجده مصر، فى مليونية «طلباً لنصر الله ومن  أجل إعلاء الهوية ورفض التبعية وإسقاط الأنظمة العسكرية» - حسب تعبير  البيان.
وذكرت أن قوات الشرطة ألقت القبض على معظم قيادات الجبهة،  وطاردت أعضاءها سواء طلابا أو شبابا، مؤكدة أن تلك المداهمات لن تؤثر على  تحركات أعضائها فى ذلك اليوم.
وقالت مصادر بجماعة الإخوان المسلمين  إنها أمرت مكاتبها الإدارية بالمحافظات بتكليف الأعضاء بـ«الزحف إلى  القاهرة» للمشاركة فى المظاهرات، حيث ستتوجه أعداد كبير من محافظات المنيا  وبنى سويف والفيوم والشرقية والغربية إلى العاصمة، مشيرة إلى أن الجماعة  شددت فى تعليماتها على مسؤولى المكاتب بضرورة التحرك بشكل فردى لتجنب  الكمائن الأمنية التى قد تكشف التجمعات.
وتوقع أحمد عبدالله، كادر  إخوانى شاب، أن يصل المشاركون فى المظاهرات إلى أعداد أكبر من الحشود التى  ظهرت منذ عزل الرئيس محمد مرسى، وقال لـ« المصرى اليوم» إن هناك بالفعل  أعدادا كبيرة توافدت منذ بداية الأسبوع.
فى المقابل، قال عمرو عمارة،  منسق حركة «الإخوان المنشقون»، إن جماعة الإخوان المسلمين تخطط لمفاجأة  قوات الأمن باقتحام مؤسسات حكومية عقب صلاة الفجر، مشيراً إلى أنها شكلت  مجموعات من الشباب لهذا الأمر.
وأضاف «عمارة» لـ«المصرى اليوم» إن  لديه معلومات تفيد بأن شباب الجماعة اتفقوا فى اجتماعات بعين شمس وعزبة  النخل على تشكيل مجموعات قتالية ستقتحم المؤسسات منذ الساعات الأولى لصباح  الجمعة إلى جانب اقتحام الميادين وقطع الطرق وشل الحالة المرورية.
من  جانبه، أفتى الدكتور ياسر برهامى، نائب رئيس الدعوة السلفية، بتحريم  التظاهر فى ٢٨ نوفمبر، وقال فى فيديو نشره موقع «أنا السلفى»، إن الذين  يدعون لتلك المظاهرات يجهلون فقه الجهاد الذى جاء فى الكتاب والسنة.
وأضاف  «برهامى» أن الجهاد له ضوابط، منها المصلحة والمفسدة، ومسائل القدرة  والعجز، موضحاً أن الشريعة الإسلامية وضعت شروطاً للشهادة، وللأسف قيادات  الجماعات التى دعت لتلك المظاهرات تصور لشبابها أن تلقى الرصاص بصدور عارية  هو الشهادة.
ونظم أعضاء الحزب مسيرات فى معظم المحافظات، تحمل  لافتات تحذير المواطنين من المشاركة فى المظاهرات التى وصفتها بدعوات عنف  وتكفير وصدام ضد المواطنين والدولة، .
*​


----------



## geegoo (25 نوفمبر 2014)

للتصحيح 
من قريب لي يعمل بالسفارة الاميريكية
الاجازة يوم الخميس فقط بمناسبة عيد الشكر الامريكي 
و الجمعة و السبت الاجازة الاسبوعية 
و لا يوجد لديهم اي تعليمات بخصوص 28


----------



## grges monir (25 نوفمبر 2014)

geegoo قال:


> للتصحيح
> من قريب لي يعمل بالسفارة الاميريكية
> الاجازة يوم الخميس فقط بمناسبة عيد الشكر الامريكي
> و الجمعة و السبت الاجازة الاسبوعية
> و لا يوجد لديهم اي تعليمات بخصوص 28


اوك
انا جبت الخبر من قناة اخوانية


----------



## BITAR (26 نوفمبر 2014)

*                                                                   كتب – حمدى أحمد                  * ​ *     أشاد حزب الجيل الديمقراطى بقرار وزارة الداخلية بعدم منح منظمة هيومن  رايتس تصريح مراقبة فاعليات 28 نوفمبر التى دعت إليها عناصر خارجة عن  القانون تحت مسمى جبهة وهمية لا توجد على أرض الواقع وإن كان أعضاؤها  ينتمون لجماعة حكم القضاء بأنها إرهابية ولا يوجد لها سند قانونى.*​ *     وأضاف الحزب فى بيان له مساء اليوم الثلاثاء أن قرار وزارة الداخلية صحيح  ويتفق مع القانون ودولته التى تتميز بها بلادنا وتحرص عليها عقب ثورة 30  يونيو.
    وفى السياق ذاته وصف حزب الجيل منظمة هيومن رايتس بأنها أحد أفرع  المخابرات الأمريكية التى تنفذ خططها فى مصر والمنطقة العربية مشيرا إلى  أنها تختفى تحت شعارات الحرية وحقوق الإنسان لكى تطل برأسها فى بلادنا  كإحدى أدوات القوى الناعمة التى تحقق الأهداف الأمريكية التخريبية فى  المنطقة.
    يذكر أن اللواء عبدالفتاح حسن مساعد وزير الداخلية للإعلام قال أن منظمة  هيومان رايتس ووتش لن تكون موجودة فى مصر يوم 28 نوفمبر لأننا رفضنا دخولهم  إلى مصر.*​ ​


----------



## BITAR (26 نوفمبر 2014)

*الجيش يغلق جميع مداخل التحرير بالمدرعات*​*أغلقت قوات الجيش والشرطة، منذ قليل، مداخل ومخارج ميدان التحرير بوسط  القاهرة، وذلك في إطار الخطة الأمنيةلمواجهة دعوات العنف يوم 28 نوفمبر.*
*     وانتشرت المدرعات، صباح اليوم الأربعاء، داخل الميدان، وأغلقت جميع المحال  التجارية والمقاهي، وتم إغلاق البوابات الحديدية الفاصلة ما بين القصر  العيني وميدان التحرير، وسط إجراءات أمنية مشددة.
*
​


----------



## BITAR (26 نوفمبر 2014)

*تمرد
 عن مظاهرات الجمعه
غرضهم التشويش على نجاحان السيسى*

*كتب – محمود عبد المنعم :                  * ​ *قال محمد نبوى المتحدث الرسمى باسم حزب الحركة الشعبية العربية "تمرد" تحت  التأسيس، أن مظاهرات 28 نوفمبر من الشهر الجارى ستكون مسيرات لإرهابيين،  من أجل مواجهة مؤسسات الدولة، مشيراً إلى أن حزب "تمرد" ضد أى شخص أو  مظاهرات تهدف إلى النيل من مؤسسات الدولة بأى شكل من الأشكال.*
*     وطالب نبوى فى تصريح لـ"بوابة الوفد"، قوات الأمن ومؤسسات الدول بالتعامل  بكل حسم وحزم مع أى محاولة للخروج عن المألوف أو الطبيعى قائلا: "العين  بالعين والسن بالسن والبادى أظلم".
    وأضاف أن دعوات النزول فى 28 نوفمبر، الغرض منها هو التشويش على النجاح  الذى حققه الرئيس عبدالفتاح السيسى، فى الشأن الداخلى والخارجى، مشيراً إلى  أن العالم يرصد ويتابع هذا النجاح.*
*     وتابع نبوى أن من دعوا إلى النزول والتظاهر، ليسوا ممثلين ولا معبرين عن  الشعب المصرى العظيم، خاصة أن هؤلا الداعين يعلمون حجمهم الطبيعى والحقيقى  على الأرض.*
​


----------



## BITAR (26 نوفمبر 2014)

*"قورة"يرفض تنظيم مظاهرات موازية يوم 28 نوفمبر*​ 
*دعا المهندس ياسر عضو الهيئه العليا لحزب الحركة الوطنية المصرية،  كافه المواطنين، الي عدم الاستجابه للدعوات المناديه بتنظيم تظاهرات  موازيه للتظاهرات التي دعت اليها الجبهه السلفيه يوم 28 نوفمبر، وترك  الساحه لقوات الأمن المصريه للتصدي لتلك الفعاليات الارهابيه.*
*وشدد  قوره في بيان اليوم الثلاثاء علي ثقته في قدره قوات الامن المصريه علي  المواجهه والتصدي لتلك الفعاليات، التي تُحاول اعطاء قبله الحياه لتيار الإسلام السياسي وتنظيم الاخوان الذي ثار ضده الشعب المصري في 30 يونيو وكتب نهايته من المشهد السياسي بصفه عامه ونهائيه.*


----------



## BITAR (26 نوفمبر 2014)

*"النقل"ترفع الاستعداد لتأمين القطارات ومترو الأنفاق*​ 
*اعلنت وزاره النقل رفع درجه الاستعدادات القصوي في جميع محطات الهيئه القوميه للسكة الحديد ومترو الأنفاق  وذلك بالتعاون مع شرطه النقل والمواصلات وذلك لمواجهه العمليات الاجراميه  التي بدات تستهدف شبكه السكه الحديد ومترو الانفاق في الايام الاخيره.*
*وقال المهندس هاني ضاحي  وزير النقل انه وضع مجموعه من الضوابط والاجراءات مع مجلس إدارة  هيئه السكه الحديد وشرطه النقل والمواصلات وذلك لاحكام العمليه التامينيه  للراكب منذ لحظه دخوله المحطه واستخدامه القطار حتي وصوله ومغادرته المحطه  التاليه.*
*واضاف ان الاجراءات التي تم التشديد عليها وبدء تطبيقها بالفعل هي استخدام عدد 28 جهازا للكشف عن المفرقعات والأجسام الصلبة  في المحطات والقطارات ، وعدد 18 جهازا مخصصا لفحص الحقائب في محطات  القطارات الرئيسيه ومترو الانفاق، كما تقوم الكلاب البوليسيه بتفتيش  القطارات قبيل مغادره الرحلات ، كما طالب باعاده وضع كاميرات المراقبه في محطة مصر برمسيس والمحطات الرئيسيه بحيث تكشف عن اي تحركات مريبه.*
*واوضح  وزير النقل انه اعطي تعليمات لمجلس اداره هيئه السكه الحديد بزياده عدد  بوابات الدخول الي 4 بوابات بدلا من اثنين في محطه مصر وذلك لمنع التكدس  واعطاء فرصه لاجهزه الامن ان تقوم بفحص الحقائب والاجراءات التامينيه ،  وطالب الهيئه بان تعلن تنويهات للركاب للذهبوا الي المحطات قبل الموعد بنصف  ساعه علي الاقل حتي لا تتسبب الاجراءات الامنيه في تاخر الراكب عن  الرحلات.*
*واشار ضاحي ان هذه الاجراءات لتامين راكب السكه الحديد  ومترو الانفاق من اي عمليات اجراميه وان هذه الاجراءات تبدا من داخل الورش  حيث يتم تجهيز عربات قطار الرحل*​


----------



## BITAR (26 نوفمبر 2014)

*تزامنا مع 28 نوفمير*
*القوات المسلحه تؤمن منشات الدوله الحيوية
*​*بدأت وحدات المنطقة المركزية العسكرية رفع درجات الاستعداد القتالي تمهيدا  للتحرك والانتشار لتنفيذ مهام التأمين المكلفة بها للحفاظ علي الممتلكات  العامة والخاصة بنطاق القاهرة الكبري وبمشاركة عناصر من قوات التدخل السريع  تزامنا مع دعوات 28 نوفمبر.*​ * 	جاء ذلك تنفيذا لتوجيهات الفريق أول صدقي صبحي، القائد العام للقوات  المسلحة وزير الدفاع والانتاج الحربي، باتخاذ كافة التدابير والإجراءات  المرتبطة بتأمين المنشآت والأهداف والمرافق الحيوية بالدولة، والتعاون مع  كافة الاجهزة الامنية لوزارة الداخلية في توفير الامن والامان للمواطنين.
	كما أعلنت عناصر المنطقة الشمالية العسكرية استعدادها للتعامل مع المواقف  الطارئة بالتنسيق والتعاون المشترك مع مديرية أمن الاسكندرية والمحافظات  التي تدخل في نطاق المنطقة.
	وفي استعداد جاد وروح معنوية عالية أتمت المجموعات القتالية للقوات الخاصة  من وحدات المظلات والصاعقة استعداداتها للانتشار وإعادة التمركز في نقاط  ارتكاز ثابتة ومتحركة للعمل كاحتياطيات قريبة فى نطاق المراكز والأقسام  للمعاونة في تأمين المنشآت والأهداف والمرافق الحيوية.
	وتقوم إدارة الشرطة العسكرية بتنفيذ العديد من الكمائن والدوريات المتحركة  بالتعاون مع الشرطة المدنية لضبط العناصر الإجرامية المشتبه فيها علي  الطرق والمحاور المرورية علي مستوي الجمهورية.
	فضلا عن قيام التشكيلات التعبوية باتخاذ كافة إجراءات اليقظة والاستعداد  لتأمين المنشآت العامة والأهداف الحيوية وتنفيذ مهامها الرئيسية فى حماية  الحدود البرية والساحلية على كافة الاتجاهات الاستراتيجية، وتأمين المجرى  الملاحي لقناة السويس بالتعاون مع الأفرع الرئيسية للقوات المسلحة وقوات  حرس الحدود لمنع تسلل عناصر إرهابية مسلحة عبر الحدود للقيام بأعمال عدائية  داخل الأراضي المصرية.*
​


----------



## BITAR (26 نوفمبر 2014)

*اكبر ضربه استباقيه للارهابية قبل 28 نوفمبر
*​ *   كتب - محمد صلاح ونصر اللقاني                 *
*  الاربعاء , 26 نوفمير 2014 13:15         *​ 
*تمكنت  الأجهزة الأمنية بالبحيرة، من ضبط خلية إرهابية، صدرت تكليفات  بتنفيذ  عمليات نوعية فى الفترة القادمة مع نشر الشائعات والأكاذيب لإحداث  حالة من  الفوضى وتهديد السلم الاجتماعى.*
*      أكد اللواء عبد الفتاح عثمان مساعد وزير الداخلية للإعلام والعلاقات، أنه   فى إطار تكثيف الجهود الأمنية إزاء ما تشهده البلاد من دعوات للاحتشاد يوم   28 الجارى تحت ما يسمى بالثورة الإسلامية المسلحة سعياً منهم إلى إيجاد   موجة من الفوضى تهدد استقرار البلاد وضرورة العمل على إحباط أى مخططات   إرهابية تستهدف زعزعة الاستقرار الأمنى المشهود حاليا.*
*     وفى  ضوء خطة العمل الموضوعة لرصد كافة التكليفات وتحركات أعضاء التنظيمات   الإرهابية، خاصة بدائرة محافظة البحيرة وتوجيه ضربات استباقية لها.*
*     تم  تشكيل مجموعات عمل من إدارة البحث الجنائى بالبحيرة بالاشتراك مع قطاع   مصلحة الأمن العام وقطاع الأمن الوطنى بالبحيرة، وأكدت تحريات جهود فريق   العمل إلى قيام قيادات تنظيم الإخوان الإرهابى بدائرة مركز شرطة حوش عيسى   بإحياء الجهاز السرى للتنظيم تحت مسمى "لجان العمليات النوعية".*
*      أسفرت جهود فريق العمل إلى تحديد عناصر الخلية الإرهابية، عقب تقنين   الإجراءات تمكنت الأجهزة الأمنية من ضبط أعضاء تلك الخلية الإرهابية وهم كل   من:*
*     1.  "عزمى محيى الدين غازى الفحام" 36 عاما، صاحب مطبعة، ومقيم دائرة  المركز..  وضبط بمطبعته كمية من المطبوعات بعنوان "بيان الجبهة السلفية  معركة  الهوية" تتضمن التحريض على النزول يوم 28 الجارى وتصعيد الأعمال  العدائية  والتخريبية ومذيلة بأهدافهم "فرض الهوية – فرض الهيمنة – إسقاط  حكم  العسكر", وكمية من المنشورات التنظيمية التى تهدف للتحريض على أعمال  العنف  ضد مؤسسات الدولة حملت العناوين الآتية "مصر الحضارة والكنانة, مصر  بوابة  الحضارة, مصر خير البشر", وعدد (3) وحدات معالجة مركزية CPU،  عدد(1) شاشة  حاسب آلى، عدد (1) كيبورد, كمية من المطبوعات مرسوم عليها صور  الرئيس  المعزول, كمية من المطبوعات مرسوم عليها لوجو لشعار 28 نوفمبر  معركة  الهوية, كمية من المطبوعات مرسوم عليها شعار رابعة محمولة على يد  والمصحف  الشريف على اليد الأخرى, "عدد (10) أمتار قماش أسود اللون – بويات  بيضاء  وسوداء اللون – فرشاة" والمعدة لتصنيع أعلام جماعتى داعش وأنصار بيت   المقدس الإرهابية, لافتة من البلاستيك كبيرة الحجم طولها 10 أمتار يتوسطها   شعار التنظيم.*
*     2.  "حسن يوسف سبيته أبوسيف" 51 عاما، مزارع، وضبط بحوزته بندقية خرطوش.*
*     3.  "محمد مسعود على عبدالنبى" شهرته محمد العط، سن 21، عامل، ومقيم دائرة   المركز.. وضبط بحوزته فرد خرطوش عيار 12 و(4) طلقات لذات العيار.*
*     4. "السيد سعد محمد السيد السماك" سن 28، نقاش... وضبط بحوزته فرد خرطوش عيار 12، و(8) طلقات لذات العيار.*
*     5.  "إبراهيم حسن يوسف أبوسيف" 19 عاما، طالب بكلية الحقوق، والمطلوب ضبطه   وإحضاره فى القضية رقم 5274/2014 إدارى مركز شرطة حوش عيسى "تحريض على   التظاهر وأعمال العنف".*
*     6.  "محمد إبراهيم السيد مبروك" وشهرته أدريانو، 20 عاما، طالب بالثانوية   التجارية، ومقيم دائرة المركز، والمطلوب ضبطه وإحضاره فى 2 قضية.*
*     7.  "حسام حسن يوسف أبوسيف" 19 عاما، حاصل على دبلوم زراعة.*
*     8. "سعد عبدالسميع سعد عرابى" 17 عاما، طالب، ومقيم دائرة المركز.*
*     9.  "مصطفى محمد إسماعيل غازى"  18 عاما، طالب بكلية الزراعة، ومقيم دائرة المركز.*
*     10. "عبدالهادى صالح عبدالهادى" 18 عاما، طالب، ومقيم دائرة المركز.*
*       كما ضبط بمساكن المتهمين الآتى عدد (2) بندقية رش، عدد (48) زجاجة   مولوتوف, عدد (5) شوم، عدد (3) سلاح أبيض "مطواة، سيف، خنجر"، عدد (1) جهاز   لاب توب، عدد (2) علم أسود اللون مدون عليه "الدولة الإسلامية" والخاص   بتنظيم داعش، كمية من الألعاب النارية، كمية من المنشورات والمطبوعات   والكتيبات الخاصة بتنظيم الإخوان والتى تدعو لأفكارهم.*
*      وبمواجهتهم اعترفوا بانتمائهم لتنظيم الإخوان الإرهابى وأنهم ضمن عناصر   لجان العمليات النوعية بدائرة المركز، وعقب دعوة بيان ما يسمى بالجبهة   السلفية صدرت إليهم تكليفات تنظيم الإخوان الإرهابى بتبنى تلك الفكرة   والسعى لدعمها تحايلاً منهم على بعض فئات الشعب بوجود ما يسمى بموجة ثورية   جديدة بغرض إشاعة الفوضى وتخريب البنية التحتية للدولة، وأنهم بدأوا فى   تنفيذ ذلك المخطط تدريجياً بأن كونوا فيما بينهم خلية نوعية لتنفيذ مخططهم   الإرهابي.. وأنهم قاموا بتكثيف فعاليات تظاهراتهم بمدينة الحوش مع ترويج   الشائعات بطبع المنشورات الكاذبة والتى تحرض على العنف لنشرها ضمن   فعالياتهم القادمة, استهداف أفراد ومركبات الشرطة..*
*     كما اعترفوا بارتكاب الوقائع الآتية:*
*     1.  محاولة استهداف أحد أفراد الشرطة من قوة وحدة مباحث مركز حوش عيسى باستخدام إحدى السيارات.*
*     2.  محاولة استهداف مساعد الشرطة/المذكور للمرة الثانية من خلال التعدى عليه بآلات حادة أمام منزله.*
*     كما  أضافوا عزمهم على تنفيذ مخططهم الإرهابى يوم 28 الجارى ومحاولة إشاعة   العنف والفوضى حيث أنهم أعدوا العدة والمتمثلة فى المضبوطات سالفة الذكر   [من أعلام داعش، أسلحة نارية، مولوتوف، شماريخ، منشورات، بوسترات]   والمضبوطة حوزتهم.*
*     تم اتخاذ كافة الإجراءات القانونية اللازمة حيال تلك الواقعة.*​


----------



## grges monir (26 نوفمبر 2014)

مش هايحصل حاجة
هما بس كانوا بيشوفوا رد الحكومة على الدعوى دى اية
هيعملوا زيى مبارك ويقول خليهم يتسلوا ولالا


----------



## BITAR (26 نوفمبر 2014)

*قبل ساعات من 28 نوفمبر
توزيع منشورات للجماعات الإرهابية بالمناطق الشعبية تطالب بالمبايعة
 والأمن يلاحقها وينشر عناصر سرية لضبط المتهمين
 وخبراء يؤكدون: 
داعشون وراء كتابة المبايعات لخلق فوضى بالبلاد*​*كتب محمود عبد الراضى 
قبل ساعات من يوم 28 نوفمبر، الذى دعت له الجماعات الإرهابية بالحشد ومواجهة مؤسسات الدولة بالسلاح، ظهرت منشورات وأوراق مبايعات لأشخاص مجهولين، مكتوبة بخط اليد على خطى تنظيم "داعش" الإرهابى، حيث تم توزيع هذه المنشورات والمبايعات فى الأماكن والأحياء الشعبية، خاصة بمنطقة فيصل فى شوارع الشيمى وحسن محمد وخالد بن الوليد، وبعض المناطق الأخرى. وحصل "اليوم السابع"، على نسخة من هذه المنشورات والمبايعات، والتى جاء فيها، بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم.. على الله توكلنا ربنا افتح بيننا وبين قومنا بالحق وأنت خير الفاتحين.. من عبد الله ورسوله رأس الناس وملك الأرض المؤيد بالله عز وجل.. بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم.. ألا تعلوا عليّ واتونى مسلمين.. إنه فى يوم من أيام الله وأن الناس فيه ثلاثة نفر، الأول أهل رحمة الله وفضل، فهم الأئمة ملوك الأرض والسماء، والثانى من تاب وآمن وعمل صالحا فله جزاء الحسنى وسنقول له من أمرنا يسرا، والثالث من ظلم وأدبر واستكبر فهو عدو الله ولى الشيطان وسيرى عاقبة أمره وكان عاقبة أمره خسرا، فمن تبرأ منه فهو آمن مستور ومن تولاه ونصره فهو مخذول مفضوح، واعلموا أن الشيطان يعدكم الفقر ويأمركم بالفحشاء والمنكر والله يعدكم مغفرة منه وفضلا، فيا أيها الناس سارعوا إلى مغفرة من ربكم وجنة عرضها السماوات والأرض أعدت للمتقين، وأبشروا بالعزة والنصر والتمكين، ومن أراد أن يبايع فليبايعنى على ألا تشركوا بالله شيئا ولا تسرقوا ولا تزنوا ولا تقتلوا أولادكم بينكم ولا تأتوا ببهتانا تفترونه بين أيدكم وأرجلكم ولا تعصوا فى معروف، فمن وفى منكم فأجره على الله ومن أصاب من ذلك شيئا فعوقب فى الدنيا فهو كفارة له، ومن أصاب من ذلك شيئا ثم ستره الله فهو إلى الله إن شاء عفا عنه وإن شاء عاقبه...عبد الله ورسوله الملك المؤيد بالله، ومكتوب فى نهاية المبايعة "أبايع.. الرقم القومى.. التوقيع"، واختتمت المبايعة بهذه الكلمات: "على كل من بايع، القيام بأمرين، الأول العمل على نشر هذا الكتاب بكل الوسائل وفى كل الأماكن حتى يعلمه الناس جميعا بكل أنواعهم وأعمارهم وطوائفهم ومللهم ونحلهم، والثانى أن يأتى الرجال والأولاد الذكور لمبايعة الملك باليد. وصعد أشخاص مجهولون الى المنازل والشقق ووزعوا هذه الأوراق والمبايعات ثم اختفوا سريعا من المكان، وسط حالة من الجدل والدهشة أصابت أهالى الأحياء الشعبية، الذين أرسلوا هذه المبايعات لأجهزة الأمن لملاحقة هؤلاء الأشخاص والقبض عليهم. وأفاد مصدر أمنى، أنه تم نشر عناصر سرية من أجهزة الأمن بهذه المناطق لملاحقة الأشخاص الذين يوزعون هذه المبايعات والمنشورات قبل يوم 28 نوفمبر، وعمل مطابقة لهذه المبايعات لأوراق ومنشورات ومخططات إرهابية تم ضبطها مع العديد من الخلايا التكفيرية والإخوانية على مدار الأيام الماضية، فى محاولات أمنية للتوصل إلى الأشخاص الذين يكتبون هذه المبايعات ويوزعونها على البسطاء من الناس. ويرى محللون أمنيون، أن هذه المبايعات والمنشورات مكتوبة بنفس أسلوب التنظيم الإرهابى المعروف داعش، وربما يكون بعض الأشخاص العائدين من داعش والخلايا التى على تواصل بهذا التنظيم وراء كتابة هذه المبايعات ونشرها فى مصر لإحداث حالة من الفوضى، يقابلها إجراءات أمنية مشددة ورصد لكافة التحركات الإرهابية وملاحقة عناصر هذه الجماعات التكفيرية والإخوانية وضبط مئات من المنتمين إليها على مدار الأيام الماضية، وتوجيه ضربات استباقية لأوكار الإرهاب.​*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (27 نوفمبر 2014)

* بالفيديو..الداخلية: مستعدون لـ"المخربين"..ولن نسمح بإهانة المصاحف*

*     طباعة   * 


*




* 
*إسلام الطوانسي*
* الخميس 27.11.2014 - 08:26 م*



*                            أكد اللواء مدحت قريطم مساعد وزير الداخلية لقطاع الشرطة المتخصصة  ،أن قوات الشرطة مستعدة لمواجهة المخربين المظاهرات التى دعت إليها الجبهة  السلفية غدا بكل حسم.

وأضاف قريطم خلال مداخلته الهاتفية فى  برنامج "آخر النهار" على قناة "النهار" ،أن الاستعدادت التى تقوم بها قوات  الشرطة لا تدعو للقلق ، ومعتادون عليها ، مشيرا الى أن الشرطة دائما تقدر  الأوضاع وتتعامل على قدر الحدث.

وقال قريطم إنه فى حالة إلقاء  المتظاهرين للمصاحف على الأرض ، سيتفاجأ الجميع بأن قوات الشرطة هى من  سيقوم بلم تلك المصاحف ، ورفعها من على الأرض تقديسا لها ودرءا للفتنه التى  تسعى اليها تلك العناصر ، ولن نسمح بإهانة المصاحف.

*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (27 نوفمبر 2014)

*حزب النور بأسيوط يوزع 45 ألف بيان لرفض النزول في مظاهرات الجمعة *

*منذ 2 ساعة |                                  كتب:                                                                            ممدوح ثابت * 
*Share on facebook Share on twitter* 

*





                                              مسيرات حزب النور ضد النزول في مظاهرات 28 نوفمبر                                    تصوير  :                         آخرون * 
*أعلن حزب  النور بمحافظة أسيوط، الخميس، أنه قام بتوزيع 45 ألف بيان، و15 ألف مطوية،  و6 آلاف بوستر وتعليق 40 لافتة، لرفض النزول في مظاهرات 28 نوفمبر  المرتقبة.*
*وأكدت أمانة حزب النور  بمحافظة أسيوط تكثيف فعالياتها في ختام حملة «مصر بلا عنف» لرفض التظاهر  والعنف والتطرف والتكفير، تأكيدًا على رفض الحزب للنزول، الجمعة، في  المظاهرات التي دعت لها بعض الكيانات السلفية المؤيدة لجماعة الإخوان.*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (27 نوفمبر 2014)

*مصطفى_بكرى: "أى مجرم هيخرج بكرة هياخد درس عمره ما شافه فى حياته*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (27 نوفمبر 2014)

*بيان من جماعة الإخوان المسلمين للصف الثورى بشأن المشاركة فى تظاهرات #انتفاضة_الشباب_المسلم.

 نص البيان: 

 بيان إلى الصف الثورى المصرى
 إلى جماهير الثوار في كل ربوع مصر ..
 بارك الله فيكم وفى جهدكم وجهادكم ..

 إنكم ترون ان الاستجابة الكبيرة للحفاظ على الهوية في دعوة " انتفاضة  الشباب المسلم" والتى سببت ذعرا ورعبا لكل اجهزة الانقلاب ولقد تواترت  الاخبار بتدبير مؤامرات من قبل المخابرات والشرطة واتباعهم من البلطجية  لارتكاب مجازر في حق الثوار وعموم الشعب المصرى وبناء عليه فاننا ندعو جموع  الثوار الى تفويت الفرصة على المجرمين والحفاظ على الدماء المصرية  وادخارها للدفاع عن الوطن ضد اعدائه ونؤكد على استمرار الحراك الثورى يوم  الجمعة تحت شعار تحالف دعم الشرعية " الله اكبر ... ايد واحدة " وكل يوم مع  مراعاة مايلى :

 1- التزام السلمية كشعار للثورة المصرية
 2- تجنب التواجد في اماكن تمركز الجيش والشرطة
 3- رفع اعلام مصر والشعارات الثورية المعتادة
 4- الانتشار في كل ربوع مصر وشوارعها وميادينها
 5- ثورة الشعب مستمرة حتى رحيل العسكر والقصاص للشهداء

 ونحن نؤكد ان من يرتكب اعمالا غير سلمية اويرفع شعارات غير ذلك لاينتمى  الى الثوار ونحذر من ان اجهزة المخابرات والامن قد تصطنع احداث عنف لتبرر  منهجها المعهود في القتل والقمع ونحمل الانقلاب الدموى مسئولية اى دماء  مصرية او انتهاكات في هذا اليوم.
 حمى الله مصر من كل مكروه وسوء
 الإخون المسلمون.*


----------



## BITAR (28 نوفمبر 2014)

*الشرقيه تشهد موجة من الانفجارات
*​*الشرقية - محمود الشاذلى 
الجمعة , 28 نوفمير 2014 02:27*​ *شهدت محافظة الشرقية، منذ الساعات الأولى من صباح اليوم، موجه من الانفجارات ضمن مسلسل الأعمال الإرهابية التي تشنها الجماعات الإرهابية على البلاد لنشر الفوضى والفزع بين المواطنين تزامنًا مع فاعليات اليوم الجمعة 28 نوفمبر​**وقع الانفجار الأول لعبوة ناسفة بدائية الصنع بجوار محطة مياه بطريق "عبدالمنعم رياض – الزقازيق" بمدينة بلبيس، فيما انفجرت العبوة الناسفة الثانية بجوار خط الغاز بالمنطقة الصناعية الثالثة بمدينة العاشر من رمضان، وتم انتقال خبراء المفرقعات وقوات الحماية المدينة لفحص البلاغين.*
*ووقع انفجار في الدقائق الأولى من صباح اليوم الجمعة في محيط محول كهرباء بقرية كفر الزقازيق البحري التابعة لمركز الزقازيق، كما وقع انفجار بمحول كهرباء بقرية كفر يوسف مركز مشتول السوق، مما أدى إلى انقطاع التيار الكهربائي عن القرية، فيما وقع انفجار خامس بمنطقة الغشام التابعة لمركز الزقازيق، أسفر عن انقطاع التيار الكهربائي بالمنطقة .
تلقى اللواء سامح الكيلاني مساعد وزير الداخلية مدير أمن الشرقية، إخطاراً من اللواء رفعت خضر مدير المباحث الجنائية بالشرقية، بلاغًا يفيد بوقوع انفجار عبوة بدائية الصنع بجوار محطة مياه بطريق "عبدالمنعم رياض – الزقازيق" بمدينة بلبيس، فيما تلقت الأجهزة الأمنية بلاغًا بانفجار عبوة ناسفة بدائية الصنع بجوار خط الغاز بالمنطقة الصناعية الثالثة بمدينة العاشر من رمضان، وانفجار 3 محولات كهرباء بمركزي الزقازيق ومشتول السوق، أدوا إلى انقطاع التيار الكهربائي.
على الفور انتقلت الأجهزة الأمنية وقوات الحماية المدنية وخبراء المفرقعات لفحص البلاغان، وقامت بفصل خط الغاز عن طريق الشركة، فيما تحاول الحماية المدنية الآن بتمشيط المناطق التي أصابها الانفجارات للتأكد من وجود عبوات أخرى من عدمه، بعدما فرضت كردوناً امنياً حولها.
تم تشكيل فريقين بحث لمعرفة ملابسات الوقائع، وتحديد الجناة وسرعة ألقاء القبض عليهم ، وجاري تحرير المحاضر اللازمة، وأخطرت النيابة العامة .​*
​
​


----------



## BITAR (28 نوفمبر 2014)

*ضبط سيارة محملة بالاسلحة واعلام داعش بالمطرية*
​*عثرت قوات الأمن، في الساعات الأولى من صباح اليوم الجمعة، على سيارة محملة بالأسلحة والذخائر وأعلام تنظيم "داعش" في منطقة المطرية بالقاهرة.​**وقال اللواء محمد قاسم، مدير إدارة البحث الجنائي بالقاهرة، أن البلاغ بشأن السيارة المضبوطة وصل من الأهالي، وتحركت القوات على الفور، مضيفًا، في تصريحات لقناة "سي بي سي إكسترا"، أن قوات الأمن عثرت داخل السيارة على أعلام "داعش" السوداء ولافتات مكتوب عليها "معركة الهوية".*​
​


----------



## BITAR (28 نوفمبر 2014)

*تسود حالة من الهدوء الحذر بانحاء متفرقة من منطقة المعادى، مع اللحظات الاولى من صباح اليوم الجمعة، بالتوازى مع الدعوة التى اطلقتها الجبهة السلفية للخروج فى تظاهرات جديدة اليوم، تحت مسمى "انتفاضة الشباب المسلم".*​
*وشهد محيط مسجد الفردوس بحدائق المعادى، حالة من الهدوء التام، وهو المسجد الذى من المقرر أن تخرج منه تظاهرات الجبهة عقب صلاة الجمعة.*​
*ومن ناحية أخرى تجوب دوريات قوات الإنتشار السريع فى الشوارع الموازية لمحيط المسجد، وذلك تحسباً لوقوع أى أعمال عنف قبل انطلاق التظاهرات*.​
 
​


----------



## BITAR (28 نوفمبر 2014)

*عثرت قوات الأمن بالإسكندرية على قنبلة هيكلية بميدان "فكتور عمانويل" المؤدي لطريق مديرية أمن الإسكندرية، وقام خبراء المفرقعات بالتعامل معها وإبطال مفعولها.*​
*كان اللواء أمين عز الدين مساعد وزير الداخلية لأمن الإسكندرية قد تلقى إخطارا بورود بلاغ بالاشتباه في قنبلة بميدان فكتور عمانويل بالطريق المؤدي لمديرية أمن الإسكندرية، على الفور توجهت قوات الدفاع المدني وخبراء المفرقعات لمكان البلاغ وتبين أنها قنبلة هيكلية عبارة عن بطارية تم إيصالها بأسلاك ودائرة مغلقة، قام خبراء المفرقعات بالتعامل معها*.​


​


----------



## BITAR (28 نوفمبر 2014)

* قامت عناصر ارهابية, صباح اليوم الجمعة, بالقاء قنابل المولوتوف على نادى قضاة محاكم السويس وجنوب سيناء بكورنيش السويس القديم على بعد حوالى كيلو مترا من قسم شرطة السويس وفروا هاربين.*​
*اسفر الهجوم الارهابى عن اشتعال النيران فى الدور الارضى  من النادى وتفحم ابوابه ونوافذه ومحتويات حجراته. وامتدت النيران للدور الاول علوى, كما القت العناصر الارهابية قنابل المولوتوف على سيارة المستشار حمادة ابو طالب رئيس نادى قضاة محاكم السويس وجنوب سيناء مما ادى الى احتراقها.
انتقلت سيارات الاطفاء الى مكان الحريق وتمكنت من السيطرة عليه قبل امتداده الى كافة انحاء نادى القضاة, كما انتقلت المباحث الجنائية وجهاز الامن الوطنى لموقع الحريق وجار تحديد عناصر الخلية الارهابية لضبطهم, واخطرت النيابة التى تولت التحقيق*.​
 
​


----------



## BITAR (28 نوفمبر 2014)

*مقاهي وسط البلد "خارج الخدمة" لتسهيل مهمة الأمن*

*أعلن عدد من أصحاب المقاهي في وسط البلد نيتهم إغلاق محالهم اليوم، تعاونًا مع الأمن وحرصًا على ممتلكاتهم من التخريب. وقال عصام الشريف، أحد أصحاب القهاوي، لـ"الوطن"، إن أصحاب المقاهي قرروا إغلاقها حتى لا يلجأ المتظاهرون غدًا للاحتماء بالمقاهي الموجودة في وسط البلد للاختباء من رجال الأمن.*​


----------



## BITAR (28 نوفمبر 2014)

* إحباط انفجار قنبلة بجوار دار مناسبات تابعة للكنيسة في بني سويف*​ 
*احبطت قوات أمن بني سويف، صباح اليوم، انفجار قنبلة بدائية الصنع و4 زجاجات مولوتوف في دار مناسبات تابعة لكنيسة الواسطى بالمحافظة، بعدما تمكنت من تفكيكها.*
*وانتقل العميد وائل زكي، مدير الحماية المدنية، والنقيب طه هارون من إدارة المفرقعات، على الفور، وتم التعامل مع القنبلة، وتبين أن بها جهاز تفجير تم إيقافه.*​


----------



## BITAR (28 نوفمبر 2014)

*توقف قطارات "المنصورة - طنطا" بعد حرق مجهولين برج إشارات طلخا *


*كتب رضا حبيشى 
توقفت حركة القطارات على خط المنصورة طنطا، بعد قيام مجهولين بحرق برج إشارات محطة طلخا بالدقهلية المسئول عن التحكم فى الحركة. كان مجهولون، قد أحرقوا منذ قليل، برج إشارات محطة سكة حديد طلخا المسئول عن التحكم فى سير حركة القطارات، وفروا هاربين.
*​​


----------



## BITAR (28 نوفمبر 2014)

*الأمن يفحص قائمة المتغيبين بالجهاز الحكومى لتحديد مخططى مظاهرات اليوم*
​*كشفت مصادر أن جهاز الأمن الوطنى طلب كشوفًا بجميع الموظفين الذين تغيبوا عن العمل خلال الأسبوع السابق لـ28 نوفمبر، خاصة يومى الأربعاء والخميس سواء بطلب أجازة أو تغيب عمدى أو عارضة. وأكد مصدر أمنى، أن ذلك الإجراء جاء بناءً على تحريات ومعلومات وصلت لضباط الجهاز عن اعتزام عدد من موظفى الجهاز الحكومى التابعين لجماعة الإخوان، خاصة فى محافظات الصعيد، التفرغ خلال هذه الأيام للإعداد للسفر إلى القاهرة طبقًا لتعلميات صدرت من الجماعة، للمشاركة فى مظاهرات اليوم الموافق 28 نوفمبر. وأضاف المصدر، أن التركيز فى هذا الإجراء يشمل قرابة 20 محافظة شاملة محافظات الصعيد والوجه البحرى والدلتا، وسبق لجماعة الإخوان الإرهابية استخدام هؤلاء فى الحشد للمظاهرات التى يدعون لها بين الحين والآخر، موكدًا أن عمليات الفحص والتحرى على هذه الأسماء ستكون دقيقة، وسيتم اتخاذ الإجراءات القانونية ضد المتورطين.*
​


----------



## BITAR (28 نوفمبر 2014)

*كفر الشيخ – محمد سليمان
 نظم عناصر الإخوان منذ قليل سلسلة بشرية على طريق "كفر الشيخ – قلين"، ورفعوا خلالها المصاحف، فى أولى فعالياتهم لدعوات التظاهر اليوم 28 نوفمبر. كما حمل المشاركون لافتات مؤيدة للجماعة رافعين إشارات رابعة وصور الرئيس الأسبق محمد مرسى، ولوحظ تواجد عدد من الدراجات النارية بجوار السلسلة البشرية حتى يتمكن المشاركون بها من الهرب حال تعقب قوات الأمن لهم. 
 فيما أعلنت الدكتورة لميس المعداوى، وكيل وزارة الصحة بمحافظة كفر الشيخ، حالة الطوارئ بكل مستشفيات المحافظة المركزية والعامة وكذلك الوحدات الصحية، اليوم الجمعة، استعدادًا لاستقبال أى حالات إصابة قد تنتج عن أعمال عنف وتخريب، خلال يومى الجمعة والسبت. وأضافت المعداوى، أن المديرية وضعت خطة للانتشار السريع لسيارات الإسعاف، أهمها وجود تمركز السيارات بالقرب من ميادين المحافظة الرئيسة لسرعة نقل المصابين. وأشارت إلى أن الأطباء متواجدون فى كل المستشفيات على مدار 24 ساعة لاستقبال حالات الإصابات. وأشار الدكتور أحمد الجنزورى، مدير مرفق الإسعاف بكفر الشيخ، إلى أن هناك 92 سيارة إسعاف متمركزة بمدن المحافظة وعلى الطرق الرئيسة لنقل أى إصابات قد تنجم من أى أعمال عنف محتملة اليوم الجمعة وغداً السبت. *
​


----------



## BITAR (28 نوفمبر 2014)




----------



## BITAR (28 نوفمبر 2014)

*إغلاق محيط "الدفاع" و"الاتحادية" أمام حركة المرور*

*أغلقت قوات الجيش، منذ قليل، محيط وزارة الدفاع وقصر الاتحادية، والطريق المؤدي إلى ميدان العباسية أمام حركة السيارات والمارة، تحسبًا لأي أعمال عنف في تظاهرات اليوم.*
*وتطوق قوات الجيش والشرطة مداخل القاهرة الكبرى، تحسبًا لدعوات العنف، بينما تشهد كافة أنحاء الجمهورية، هدوءًا في الشوارع والميادين الرئيسية.*​


----------



## BITAR (28 نوفمبر 2014)

*إبطال مفعول عبوة بدائية بالقرب من السكة الحديد بالزقازيق*​ 
*تمكن خبراء المفرقعات بالشرقية، اليوم، من إبطال مفعول عبوة بدائية الصنع عثر عليها بالقرب من السكة الحديد بحي حسن صالح بمدينة الزقازيق.*
*كان اللواء سامح الكيلاني مدير أمن الشرقية، تلقى إخطارا يفيد بورود بلاغ بالعثور على جسم غريب بالقرب من شريط السكة الحديد أمام مطحن أبو دياب بحي حسن صالح بمدينة الزقازيق.*
*وعلى الفور انتقلت قوة من خبراء المفرقعات ورجال الحماية المدنية برئاسة العميد أحمد الشوادفي مدير الحماية، وتبين أن الجسم عبارة عن عبوة بدائية الصنع وتمكنت القوات من تفكيكها وإبطال مفعولها.*
*حرر المحضر اللازم، وأخطرت النيابة العامة للتحقيق.*​


----------



## BITAR (28 نوفمبر 2014)

*"الداخلية": ضبط 89 من الإخوان بالمحافظات.. وإبطال مفعول 7 عبوات ناسفة*

*أكد اللواء هاني عبداللطيف، المتحدث باسم وزارة الداخلية، أن قوات الشرطة والجيش نجحت في إحباط المرحلة الأولى من مخطط الفوضى، لافتًا إلى أن الحالة الأمنية بالشوارع في كافة محافظات مصر جيدة.*
*وقال "عبداللطيف"، في مداخلة لقناة "سي بي سي إكسترا"، إنه تم ضبط 89 من عناصر الإخوان من المحرضين والمخططين لأعمال العنف بالمحافظات، مشيرًا إلى إبطال مفعول 7 عبوات ناسفة بالقاهرة والاسكندرية والشرقية وبني سويف.*
*وتابع أنه مازال هناك عمل كبير أمام رجال الجيش والشرطة، مشددًا بقوله: "لن نسمح بتهديد أمن المواطنين".*​


----------



## BITAR (28 نوفمبر 2014)

*تمكنت الأجهزة الأمنية بمحافظة الشرقية، صباح اليوم، من ضبط 3 من عناصر تنظيم الإخوان الإرهابى، حاولوا قطع الطريق الرابط بين مدينة الزقازيق وديرب نجم.*​
*وتشهد محافظات مصر حالة من الاستنفار الامنى لمواجهة الدعوات التخريبية التى أطلقتها الجبهة السلفية بالخروج فى تظاهرات اليوم 28 نوفمبر رافعين المصاحف.*​


​


----------



## BITAR (28 نوفمبر 2014)

*تمكنت الأجهزة الأمنية ببنى سويف من ضبط إرهابيين من ذوات التفكير الجهادى و7 من عناصر تنظيم الإخوان الإرهابى بحوزتهم 18 قنبلة محلية الصنع.*
*وأوضحت الداخلية، فى بيان لها عبر صفحتها على "فيس بوك" اليوم الجمعة، أنه تم ضبط المتهمين وبحوزتهم أيضا 10 شماريخ، و5 أقنعة وجه ، وبندقية ضغط هواء، وجهاز كمبيوتر.*
*كما تم ضبط أدوات تستخدم فى تصنيع القنابل اليدوية، وعددا من الشارات وعلامات الصدر تحمل شعار رابعة.*
​  
​


----------



## BITAR (28 نوفمبر 2014)

*سادت حالة من الهدوء النسبي بشارعي الهرم وفيصل، فى الساعات الأولى صباح اليوم الجمعة، قبل بدء التظاهرات التى دعت لها الجبهة السلفية تحت عنوان "انتفاضة الشباب المسلم".*
*وكثفت قوات الأمن المركزي من تواجدها بالشوارع الرئيسية، فيما شهدت المنطقة حالة من السيولة المرورية أمام حركة السيارات.*​  
​


----------



## BITAR (28 نوفمبر 2014)

*الأمن يفتح ميدان التحرير ويسمح بمرور السيارات*
​*كتب إسلام سعيد*
* شهدت الشوارع القريبة من ميدان التحرير، حالة من السيولة المرورية لسماح قوات الأمن بمرور السيارات والدراجات النارية فى ميدان التحرير، فى الوقت الذى تواصل فيه قوات الجيش، اليوم الجمعة، التمركز فى المداخل المؤدية لميدان التحرير، مع نشر الآليات العسكرية بمداخل الميدان تزامناً مع دعوات عناصر الجماعة الإرهابية للاحتشاد بالميادين. وتمركزت مدرعتان على مداخل الميدان من اتجاه شارع محمد محمود وعمر مكرم وطلعت حرب وباب اللوق، فيما تم وضع أسلاك شائكة أمام المدرعات والآليات العسكرية، وتم نشر 6 آليات عسكرية فى مداخل الميدان من اتجاه المتحف المصرى، وميدان سيمون بوليفار.*​


----------



## BITAR (28 نوفمبر 2014)

*الشرقية- فتحية الديب
 وقع منذ قليل صباح اليوم الجمعة، انفجار كبير بجوار أحد المطاحن بمنطقة حسن صالح التابعة لدائرة قسم ثانى الزقازيق، مما أسفر عن تهشم جزء من حائط المطحن وتهشم زجاج سيارة حماية مدنية وتاكسى. كان اللواء سامح الكيلانى، مدير أمن الشرقية، قد تلقى إخطارا من اللواء رفعت خضر، مدير المباحث الجنائية، يفيد انفجار قنبلة بدائية بمنطقة حسن صالح دائرة قسم ثانى الزقازيق، وبجوار أحد المطاحن مما أسفر عن تهشم جزء من حائط المطحن وتهشم زجاج سيارات حماية مدنية وتاكسى. *
​


----------



## BITAR (28 نوفمبر 2014)

*توقف قطارات الإسماعيلية الزقازيق لانفجار قنبلة بدائية على القضبان*
*كتب رضا حبيشى 
انفجرت منذ قليل، قنبلة بدائية الصنع، على شريط السكك الحديدية بين الإسماعيلية والزقازيق فى منطقة الشبانات بالزقازيق، مما أدى إلى توقف حركة القطارات على هذا الخط.
*​


----------



## BITAR (28 نوفمبر 2014)

*إصيب شرطى إثر تفكيكه لعبوة ناسفة بالقرب من حاجز أمنى بمحافظة بنى سويف، حسبما أذاعت قناة سكاى نيوز عربية.*
​


----------



## BITAR (28 نوفمبر 2014)

*كتب- أحمد عبد الله
**الجمعة , 28 نوفمير 2014 09:06*​*يشهد ميدان العباسية حالة من الهدوء الحذر ، مع اللحظات الاولى من صباح اليوم الجمعة، بالتوازى مع الدعوة التى اطلقتها الجبهة السلفية للخروج فى تظاهرات جديدة اليوم، تحت مسمى "انتفاضة الشباب المسلم".*

*ويشهد الميدان حالة من السيولة المرورية وانتظام حركة سير السيارات فى جميع مداخل ومخارج الميدان والشوارع الجانبية له، وسط غياب تام لقوات الجيش والشرطة عن المشهد،بشارع الخليفة المأمون بمحيط وزارة الدفاع.*​


​


----------



## BITAR (28 نوفمبر 2014)

*كتب- عمر إسماعيل ومحمود سعيد
**الجمعة , 28 نوفمير 2014 09:50*
*نظم عدد من أنصار جماعة الإخوان الإرهابية والجبهة السلفية مسيرة بشارع "ترعة الإخلاص"، بمنطقة العروبة بشارع الهرم، صباح اليوم الجمعة، تزامنًا مع دعوات الجبهة السلفية للتظاهر اليوم تحت مسمى "انتفاضة الشباب المسلم"، وجابت المسيرة أرجاء الشوارع الجانبية.*​*وفى السياق ذاته، شهدت المنطقة غيابًا تامًا من قبل قوات الجيش والشرطة، فى الشوارع الجانبية، الأمر الذي سمح لأنصار الإرهابية بالتظاهر.*
​  
​


----------



## BITAR (28 نوفمبر 2014)

*بوابة الوفد ـ خاص
**الجمعة , 28 نوفمير 2014 09:53*​*أطلق، منذ قليل، مجهولون النار بصورة عشوائية بمحيط نفق الجلاء في منطقة الدقي بالجيزة. 

*​


​


----------



## BITAR (28 نوفمبر 2014)

*كتب - حسن المنياوى 
**الجمعة , 28 نوفمير 2014 09:41*
*يشهد محيط جامعة الأزهر بمدينة نصر تكثيفًا أمنيًا صباح اليوم، حيث تتواجد ثلاث مدرعات فض شغب وعدد من قيادات الشرطة بطريق حسين ذاكر الذى يفصل بين الجامعة وطريق النصر .*
*كما انتشرت عدد من عناصر الشرطة أمام مجمع معاهد الملك فهد بأول شارع مصطفى النجاس بالإضافة إلى التواجد الأمنى بمحيط قسم ثانى مدينة نصر.*
*ياتى ذلك استعدادًا لتصدى لتظاهرات الجبهة السلفية وتنظيم الإخوان الإرهابى اليوم بميادين مصر، رافعين المصاحف فى تظاهرات أطلقوا عليها "الثورة الإسلامية"، أو " ثورة " الشباب المسلم" .*
​  
​


----------



## BITAR (28 نوفمبر 2014)

*أبطلت قوات الأمن بالإسكندرية مفعول قنبلة بالقرب من قسم شرطة المنتزه بمحافظة الإسكندرية​**حسبما أفادت شبكة "سكاى نيوز عربية "​*​​​
​


----------



## BITAR (28 نوفمبر 2014)

*كتبت – تغريد سيد
**الجمعة , 28 نوفمير 2014 10:00*
*تمكنت قوات الأمن من إحباط محاولة العشرات من المنتمين لتنظيم الإخوان لاقتحام قسم شرطة دار السلام، حسبما ذكرت فضائية "صدي البلد".*
*كما تمكنت القوات من تفريق مظاهرة للإخوان بمحيط القسم وقبضت على 36 إخوانيًا من مثيري الشغب.*​ 

​


----------



## BITAR (28 نوفمبر 2014)

*كتبت- نسمة توكل
**الجمعة , 28 نوفمير 2014 10:03*
*خيمت  حالة من الهدوء الحذر أرجاء ميداني الجيزة والنهضة، ومحيط مسجد الاستقامة وجامعة القاهرة، وسط  تكثيف أمنى من قبل قوات الأمن تحسبا لتظاهرات اليوم  .*
*كما تشهد الشوارع الرئيسية بالجيزة  حالة من السيولة المرورية وانتظام حركة السيارات، ومن جانبه  تقوم قوات الشرطة العسكرية بتمشيط شوارع الجيزة لتأمينها بحثا عن أى عناصر مثيرة للشغب  .*
​  
​


----------



## BITAR (28 نوفمبر 2014)

*كتب- محمد السيد
**الجمعة , 28 نوفمير 2014 10:05*​*سادت حالة من الهدوء الحذر بجميع أرجاء منطقة المطرية، صباح اليوم الجمعة، تزامناً مع دعوة  الجبهة السلفية، للنزول فى كل ميادين مصر للتظاهر اليوم تحت عنوان"انتفاضة الشباب المسلم".*​
*من ناحية أخرى كثفت قوات الأمن من تواجدها أمام قسم شرطة المطرية الذي تحول لثكنة عسكرية، حيث دفع بعدد من مدرعات فض شغب وانتشار ضباط وأفراد، كما تطوف دوريات للشرطة لرصد أى تجمعات.*​


​


----------



## BITAR (28 نوفمبر 2014)

*كتبت ـ أمانى صبحى
**الجمعة , 28 نوفمير 2014 10:06*
*ضبط 5 عناصر من المنتمين لتنظيم الإخوان الإرهابى لقيامهم بالإعداد لإحداث الفوضى بالاعتداء على المنشآت العامة والشرطية أثناء مسيرات اليوم ببنى سويف.*
*وقالت الداخلية فى بيان لها اليوم الجمعة – إن المتهمين ضبط 8 طلقات خرطوش عيار 16مم  وجركنين مواد بترولية  و20 لافتة مدون عليها عبارات تحريضية ضد رجال الشرطة والقوات المسلحة و22إسطوانة مدمجة تحتوى على أفكار تنظيم الإخوان الإرهابى وجهازين لاب توب تحوى بعض الشعارات والأفكار المؤيدة لتنظيم الإخوان الإرهابى وغطاء رأس خاص بالقوات المسلحة.*
*وأضافت الداخلية أنه بمواجهتهم اعترفوا بانتمائهم جميعاً لتنظيم الإخوان الإرهابى أن المضبوطات المضبوطة بحوزتهم لاستخدامها فى المسيرات يوم 28 نوفمبر الجارى للاعتداء على رجال الشرطة والمنشآت الشرطية والعامة .*
​  
​


----------



## grges monir (28 نوفمبر 2014)

ياريت كل جمعة يعملوا كدة
قدام بيتنا نادى المعلمين بيقى صداع من الصبح
النهاردة مفيش نفس هههههه
ربنا يخلينا الجبهة السلفية


----------



## BITAR (28 نوفمبر 2014)

*كتب ـ عمر إسماعيل ومحمود سعيد
**الجمعة , 28 نوفمير 2014 10:07*​*أغلقت قوات الأمن، منذ قليل اليوم الجمعة، شارع الهرم أمام قسم الطالبية.*​
*يأتى ذلك فى ظل إجراءات التأمين التى تتخذها قوات الجيش والشرطة فى ظل دعوات «الجبهة السلفية» وأنصار الإخوان لتنظيم تظاهرات اليوم الجمعة 28 نوفمبر فيما أطلقوا عليه «انتفاضة الشباب المسلم»*.​


​


----------



## BITAR (28 نوفمبر 2014)

*انتظام حركة قطارات بين الإسماعيلية والزقازيق*​*أكدت هيئة السكك الحديدية انتظام حركة قطارات بين الإسماعيلية والزقازيق بعد توقف الحركة عقب انفجار محول كهرباء بالقرب من حرم شريط السكة الحديد. وأضافت الهيئة، فى بيان لها، أنه تم إيقاف حركة القطارات على هذا الخط بعد سماع دوى انفجار شديد بين الزقازيق والشابانات. وقالت الهيئة إنه بالمعاينة تبين أن الانفجار فى محول كهرباء ويبعد عن السكة بحوالى 300 متر. كانت مصادر مسئولة بالسكة الحديد قد قالت لــ"اليوم السابع"، إن صوت الانفجار راجع لانفجار قنبلة على شريط السكة الحديد.*​


----------



## BITAR (28 نوفمبر 2014)

*وكالات
الجمعة , 28 نوفمير 2014 10:08
*​ *قام عدد من أفراد جماعة الإخوان في الساعات الأولي من صباح اليوم بسكب الزيت علي كوبري محرم بك لقطع الطريق وخلق حالة من الشلل فى حركة السيارات.
وقامت القوات المشتركة للجيش والشرطة بالتدخل السريع عقب استغاثة عدد من سائقي السيارات، وقامت بالتعامل مع بقعة الزيت وإعادة فتح الطريق.*​ 
http://www.alwafd.org/المحافظـات/776612-الإخوان-يحاولون-قطع-كوبري-محرم-بك-بالإسكندرية#ixzz3KLiosZX2 
​


----------



## BITAR (28 نوفمبر 2014)

*السويس ـ عبدالله ضيف
الجمعة , 28 نوفمير 2014 
*​*فشلت جماعة الإخوان الإرهابية والجبهة السلفية الإرهابية فيما أطلقت عليه مليونية صلاة الفجر التى دعت فيها عناصرها للاحتشاد والتجمع داخل وحول المساجد وهم يحملون الأسلحة والمصاحف عقب صلاة الفجر اليوم الجمعة.
وانصرف المصلون فى جميع مساجد السويس إلى منازلهم عقب صلاة الفجر مباشرة وأغلقت جميع المساجد أبوابها بما فيها مسجد الشهيد حمزة ابن عبدالمطلب بمدينة الصباح بالسويس الذى تتخذه جماعة الإخوان الإرهابية مكانًا لتجمع واحتشاد عناصرها الإرهابية, ومسجد عباد الرحمن بمدينة الصباح القريب من المسجد الأول والذى تتخذه بعض عناصر السلفيين مكانا لتجمعها واحتشاد عناصرها الإرهابية, وشمل الهدوء جميع ميادين السويس بما فيه ميدان الأربعين عقب صلاة الفجر اليوم .*​ 
http://www.alwafd.org/المحافظـات/776592-فشل-مليونية-الفجر-بالسويس#ixzz3KLjGRx63 
​


----------



## BITAR (28 نوفمبر 2014)

*انتظام حركة المترو بالخطوط الثلاثة*​*وكالات
الجمعة , 28 نوفمير 2014 10:10
*​*أكد أحمد عبدالهادي المتحدث باسم الشركة المصرية لمترو الأنفاق أن الحركة بالخطوط الثلاثة منتظمة وتسير بشكل طبيعي منذ الصباح.
وقال عبدالهادي ـ اليوم الجمعة - إن "رجال الشرطة يتولون تأمين جميع المحطات من الداخل والخارج، بالإضافة إلى تواجد رجال الشرطة السرية بالمحطات والقطارات للتعامل مع أي حالات اشتباه بالقيام بأعمال تخريبية أو إرهابية".
وأضاف أن جميع قيادات الشركة المصرية لإدارة وتشغيل مترو الأنفاق متواجدين في مواقع العمل المختلفة وداخل غرفة العمليات المترو برمسيس للوقوف على آخر التطورات أولا بأول.
يذكر أنه تم إنشاء الخط الأول لمترو أنفاق القاهرة عام ٬1987 ويعد أول خط مترو أنفاق يتم تسييره في مصر والوطن العربي وقارة أفريقيا٬ كما يعد أحد أهم وسائل المواصلات في القاهرة.
ويستخدم مترو الأنفاق في القاهرة٬ بخطوطه الثلاثة٬ يوميا نحو 3.5 مليون راكب٬ ويبلغ إجمالي عدد محطات الخطوط الثلاثة 64 محطة (35 محطة بالخط الأول٬ و20 بالخط الثاني٬ و9 بالخط الثالث).
*​ http://www.alwafd.org/اخبار-عاجلة/776613-انتظام-الحركة-بالمترو-في-الخطوط-الثلاثة#ixzz3KLjuNtT3 
​


----------



## BITAR (28 نوفمبر 2014)

*انفجار قنبلة محدث صوت بجوار مجمع لمحابس الغاز بالفيوم*
*كتب : ميشيل عبدالله*​*انفجرت قنبلة محدث صوت، منذ قليل، بجوار مجمع لمحابس الغاز أمام مجمع بدر الإسلامي بالقرب من كوبري باغوص بمدينة الفيوم دون وقوع إصابات بشرية، ولكنها أحدثت بعض التلفيات في الإطار الحديدي لمجمع محابس الغاز.
وكان العميد هشام صادق، مدير الحماية المدنية بمحافظة الفيوم، تلقى بلاغًا من الأهالي، عن وجود جسم غريب بجوار مجمع محابس الغاز أمام مجمع بدر الإسلامي، بالقرب من كوبري باغوص بمدينة الفيوم.​*
*ومن جانبها توجهت قوات الحماية المدنية إلى موقع الانفجار، وبعد غلق الطرق المؤدية للمكان.*​


----------



## BITAR (28 نوفمبر 2014)

*تفريق مسيرة للإخوان بالبحيرة وضبط أحدهم بحوزته فيديوهات لأقسام الشرطة*
​*فرقت الأجهزة الأمنية بالبحيرة، مسيرة لتنظيم الإخوان بدمنهور، اليوم، انطلقت من أحد الشوارع باتجاه ميدان الساعة الرئيسي بالمحافظة، رافعين صور الرئيس المعزول محمد مرسي.*
*كان العشرات من أنصار الإخوان، نظموا مسيرة انطلقت من شارع الجمهورية بدمنهور، وحاولت التوجه إلى ميدان الساعة، مرددين الهتافات المعادية للجيش والشرطة.*
*وتدخلت قوات الأمن على الفور وفرقت المسيرة، وطاردت عناصرها بالشوارع الجانبية، وتمكنت من ضبط "معاذ محسن صلاح الدين"، "طالب"، مقيم مساكن فرغلي دائرة القسم، عقب فض المسيرة، وبتفتشيه عُثر بحوزته على هاتف محمول يحوي مقاطع فيديو لقسم شرطة دمنهور، والعديد من سيارات الشرطة والأكمنة الأمنية، بالإضافة إلى صور لشعار رابعة.*
*تم تحرير المحضر اللازم، وجارِ العرض على النيابة العامة لمتابعة التحقيق.*​


----------



## BITAR (28 نوفمبر 2014)

*استشهاد ضابط برتبة عميد من القوات المسلحة*​*وكالات
الجمعة , 28 نوفمير 2014 10:28
*​*أكد مصدر أمنى، اليوم الجمعة، استشهاد ضابط برتبة عميد من القوات المسلحة، إثر إطلاق النار عليه من مجهولين، أثناء قيامه بالمرور ضمن دوريات التأمين، في القليوبية بمنطقة أبوزعبل.
**وأضاف المصدر أن هناك استنفارا أمنيا، بجميع مداخل القاهرة الكبرى، وفى الطرق الرئيسية بين المحافظات، لمنع تسرب عناصر إرهابية ﻻثارة أعمال العنف، خلال مظاهرات اليوم التي دعت إليها الجبهة السلفية*.
​
/ 
​


----------



## BITAR (28 نوفمبر 2014)

*كتب - أسماء محمود ونسمة توكل
الجمعة , 28 نوفمير 2014 10:27
**تسود حالة من الهدوء بمحيط قسم شرطة الدقى، ونفق الجلاء وكوبرى الجلاء، وسط حالة من الاستنفار الأمنى لقوات الشرطة وسيارات الإسعاف.​*​
* وفى سياق متصل أغلقت قوات الشرطة محيط قسم الدقى أمام حركة السيارات فى تجاه شارع مراد.​*​* والجدير بالذكر أنه سمع منذ قليل دوى طلقات رصاص بمحيط القسم، وتبين أنها طلقات تحذيرية من قبل قوات الشرطة.*
​ 
​


----------



## BITAR (28 نوفمبر 2014)

​*الأمن يغلق محيط قسم الأزبكية*
​*أغلقت قوات الأمن، صباح اليوم، محيط قسم شرطة الأزبكية، أمام حركة السيارات، في شارع رمسيس، تحسبًا لمظاهرات اليوم.*​


----------



## BITAR (28 نوفمبر 2014)

*خبراء المفرقعات يفككون قنبلة بدائية الصنع في الفيوم*

*أفادت قناة "أون تي في لايف" في نبأ عاجل، منذ قليل، أن خبراء المفرقعات نجحوا في تفكيك قنبلة بدائية الصنع بمحافظة الفيوم.*
*وقال محافظ الفيوم الدكتور حازم عطية الله، في تصريحات صحفية، أمس، إن اليوم سيكون يومًا عاديا كباقي أيام السنة، ولن يحدث ما يعكر صفو البلاد، رغم أن المسيرات لن تخلو من مناوشات هنا أو هناك، مؤكدًا أن قوات الجيش والشرطة أمنت ديوان المحافظة وباقي المؤسسات العامة، تأمينا محكمًا.*​


----------



## BITAR (28 نوفمبر 2014)

*فض سلسلة بشرية محدودة للإخوان قبل وصول الأمن بالشرقية*

*نظم عدد من عناصر تنظيم جماعة الإخوان، صباح اليوم، سلسلة بشرية على طريق "الإبراهمية - ههيا".*
*ورفع المشاركون في التظاهرة المصاحف، وشارات "رابعة"، ولافتات دون عليها عبارات مناهضة للجيش والشرطة، وسرعان ما أنهوها قبل وصول قوات الشرطة؛ لتفريقهم لخرقهم قانون التظاهر.*​


----------



## BITAR (28 نوفمبر 2014)

* الإخوان يقطعون رافد الطريق الدولي "كفر الشيخ- بلطيم"*​ 
*قطع العشرات من عناصر جماعة الإخوان، رافد الطريق الدولي "كفر الشيخ - بلطيم"، صباح اليوم، من أمام قرية الحصفة بمركز الرياض.*
*وأشعل عناصر الإخوان النيران في كميات من "البنزين" وضعوها على الطريق من الجانبين ما أدى لتوقف حركة المرور.*​


----------



## BITAR (28 نوفمبر 2014)

*استشهاد ضابط وإصابة مجندين بجسر السويس*​*وكالات*​*الجمعة , 28 نوفمير 2014 10:41*​*أعلنت مصادر أمنية عن استشهاد ضابط وإصابة مجندين إثر إطلاق النار عليهم بطريق جسر السويس في القاهرة.*
* جاء ذلك فى خبر عاجل لشبكة "سكاى نيوز عربية".*​ 

​


----------



## BITAR (28 نوفمبر 2014)

*انفجارً قنبلة صوت بحي باغوص بمدينة الفيوم*​*كتب - سيد الشورة
الجمعة , 28 نوفمير 2014 10:20
*​*شهد حي باغوص بمدينة الفيوم، صباح الجمعة، انفجارًا لقنبلة صوت من الحجم الكبير، مما أدى إلى حدوث دوي انفجار وصل إلى عدد من أحياء الفيوم، دون وقوع إصابات بشرية، حيث أحدث الانفجار تلفيات بسيطة في جسم مجمع محابس الغاز.
تلقى اللواء الشافعى حسن مساعد وزير الداخلية مدير أمن الفيوم إخطارًا من العميد هشام صادق، مدير الحماية المدنية بمحافظة الفيوم، بلاغا من الأهالي بوجود جسم غريب بجوار مجمع محابس الغاز أمام مجمع بدر الإسلامي بالقرب من كوبري باغوص بمدينة الفيوم، وتوجهت قوات الحماية المدنية للتعامل معه، وبعد غلق الطرق المؤدية للمكان وقبل التعامل مع الجسم الغريب، انفجر وسمع دوي صوت عال بالمنطقة، ما أدى إلى حدوث تلفيات في الحاجز الحديدي حول محابس الغاز.*​ 

​


----------



## BITAR (28 نوفمبر 2014)

*كتبت- زينب القرشي
الجمعة , 28 نوفمير 2014 10:25*​*أخلت قوات الأمن ساحة محطة مترو حلوان من الباعة الجائلين، من خلال إغلاق إحدى بوابتى الدخول، كما يقوم فردى أمن متمركزين فى وسط الساحة الداخلية للمترو بتفتيش حقائب الركاب.*
* يأتى ذلك فى إطار تأمين قوات الشرطة للمنطقة، بالتزامن مع دعوات التظاهر اليوم تحت شعار "انتفاضة الشباب المسلم".*
* وفى سياق متصل كثفت قوات الأمن من تواجدها بمحيط قسم حلوان، حيث دفعت بعدد من المدرعات التابعة للجيش والشرطة لتأمين محيط القسم.*​ 
http://www.alwafd.org/اخبار-عاجلة/776621-الأمن-يخلى-مترو-حلوان-من-الباعة-الجائلين#ixzz3KLrv7KJk 
​


----------



## BITAR (28 نوفمبر 2014)

*قوات الأمن تطوف ميدان رمسيس لتأمينه*​ 
*كتب : محمد متولي*
*تطوف عدد من القوات المترجلة، وقوات أخرى مستقلة سيارات الشرطة ميدان رمسيس؛ لتأمين المنطقة وبث روح الطمأنينة في نفوس المواطنين المتجهين إلى أعمالهم.*
*يذكر أن عددًا من التفجيرات وحرق المنشآت وقعت بالقاهرة والمحافظات الأخرى خلال الساعات القليلة الماضية، بالتزامن مع دعوة تيار الإسلام السياسي للتظاهر وحرق المصحف، وسط تأمين قوات الجيش والشرطة مداخل القاهرة الكبرى، تحسبًا لدعوات العنف.*​


----------



## BITAR (28 نوفمبر 2014)

*"عمليات الوزراء" تبدأ متابعة حالة الشوارع في المحافظات*

*ذكرت قناة "أون تي في"، في نبأ عاجل منذ قليل، أن غرفة عمليات مجلس الوزارء، بدأت في متابعة حالة الشوارع والمحافظات، بحضور المهندس إبراهيم محلب رئيس الوزراء، تزامنًا مع دعوات "الجبهة السلفية"، للتظاهر اليوم ورفع المصاحف.*
*يذكر أن عددًا من التفجيرات وحرق المنشآت وقعت بالقاهرة والمحافظات الأخرى خلال الساعات القليلة الماضية، بالتزامن مع دعوة تيار الإسلام السياسي للتظاهر وحرق المصحف، وسط تأمين قوات الجيش والشرطة مداخل القاهرة الكبرى، تحسبًا لدعوات العنف.*​


----------



## BITAR (28 نوفمبر 2014)

*مواطنون يتظاهرون بميدان التحرير رفضًا للإرهاب*
​*كتب إسلام سعيد
 تظاهر عدد من المواطنين، صباح اليوم الجمعة، فى ميدان التحرير، رفضا لأعمال الإرهاب، ودعمًا للدولة فى مواجهة دعوات العنف والتخريب. وحمل المتظاهرون الأعلام المصرية، ورددوا هتافات منها "الإعدام للإخوان"، و"تحيا مصر"، و"لا إخوان ولا سلفية همه شوية حرامية". فيما يشهد ميدان التحرير حالة من السيولة المرورية وسط انتشار المدرعات على مداخل الميدان.
*​


----------



## BITAR (28 نوفمبر 2014)

*المنوفية - أحمد بلال
الجمعة , 28 نوفمير 2014 11:01
*​ *نظم أنصار جماعة الإخوان بمدينة السادات، اليوم الجمعة، أولى فعاليات ما أسموه بانتفاضة الشباب المسلم, بمسيرة جابت عدداً من شوارع المدينة.
انطلقت المسيرة من أمام صيدلية فراج بالمنطقة الرابعة، وجابت عدداً من شوارع المدينة لتنتهي عند مول طيبة بالمنطقة الحادية عشرة, كما ردد المشاركون في المسيرة هتافات ضد الجيش والشرطة مطالبين بالإفراج عن المعتقلين.
*​ http://www.alwafd.org/المحافظـات/776639-إخوان-السادات-يبدأون-فعاليات-جمعة-المصاحف#ixzz3KLwbkcFU 
​


----------



## BITAR (28 نوفمبر 2014)

*"ضد التمييز" تدعو المصريين لإفساح المجال للأمن للتصدي لتظاهرات اليوم*

*قالت عبير سليمان، رئيس مؤسسة "ضد التمييز"، وعضو مركزية التحالف الشعبي، أنها تتمنى أن تتصدى الداخلية لأي مظاهر عبث، قد تحدث نتيجة دعوات التظاهر اليوم، وأن تتبع الداخلية إجراءات أمنية تصاعدية معلنة، تستند لقواعد تأمين وتصدي.*
*ودعت سليمان، أن يفسح الشعب المجال لقوات الأمن لتأمين الشوارع ومؤسسات الدولة، دون تدخل أو تطوع، كي لا تزيد الأزمة، وحتى يفسح المجال للأمن لتدارك أي عبث بأقل خسائر ممكنة، موضحة أنها تتمني أن يكون استخدام الرصاص الحي آخر الحلول، داعية لتصوير أي مظاهرات مسلحة من المتظاهرين.*
*وأكدت سليمان، إنه إذا مر اليوم دون خسائر بشرية فستكون ضربة قاسية لكل من دعا لهذه المظاهرات، ولكل متربص يرغب في استغلال التظاهرات للتحرك الدولي، الذي يهدف إلى التنكيل بالدولة المصرية أو بطرق تصدي الأمن للتظاهرات، وأوضحت أن أي تظاهرة غير سلمية أو تهدف إلى الخلل بالنظام العام، لا يحق لها أن تلوم سوى نفسها.*​


----------



## BITAR (28 نوفمبر 2014)

* مجهولون يحرقون 5 متاجر يملكها أقباط بـ"ملوي" في المنيا*

*أشعل مجهولون النيران بـ 5 أكشاك ومتاجر للبقالة وبيع الملابس بمنطقة شارع الفوالة بوسط مدينة ملوي، جنوب المنيا.*
*وعلى الفلور، انتقلت قوات الحماية المدينة وتمكنت من إخماد الحريق، بمعاونة الأهالي قبل امتداده للمحلات المجاوره.*
*وذكرت مصادر، أن الحريق نشب تباعًا بالمحلات الخمس، مرجحين أن ذلك يأتي ضمن مسلسل أعمال تخريبية وإثارة حالة من الفوضي والشغب ولاستهداف ممتلكات الأقباط.*​


----------



## BITAR (28 نوفمبر 2014)

*ملثمون يتظاهرون حاملين شارات "رابعة" في الهرم.. ويتفرقون لإرباك الأمن*

*انطلقت مظاهرة تضم المئات من الملثمين الحاملين شارات "رابعة"، منذ قليل، بمنطقة ترسة بالهرم، مرددين هتافات "المرة دي جد مش هنسبها لحد"، وتفرقوا سريعًا خوفا من الاشتباك مع قوات الأمن.*
*واتفق المتظاهرون، على التجمع مرة أخرى بمكان آخر خلال 20 دقيقة، الأمر الذي تتبعه الجبهة السلفية من تنظيم وفض تظاهراتها المفاجئة لإرباك قوات الشرطة.*​


----------



## BITAR (28 نوفمبر 2014)

*مصدر أمني: استشهاد ضابط بالجيش وإصابة آخر ومجندين في هجومين مسلحين*​ 
*أكد مصدر أمني، استشهاد عميد بالقوات المسلحة برصاص مجهولين في شارع جسر السويس بالقاهرة، أثناء مروره على الخدمات للتأكد من تأمين المنطقة، بينما أصيب عريف ومجند كانا يرافقانه.*
*وقال المصدر، لـ"الوطن"، اليوم، "كما أصيب ضابط بالقوات المسلحة برتبة مقدم في هجوم مسلح عليه، أثناء مروره على الخدمات في منطقة أبوزعبل بالقليوبية".*
*يذكر أن عددًا من التفجيرات وحرق المنشآت وقع بالقاهرة والمحافظات الأخرى خلال الساعات الماضية، بالتزامن مع دعوة الإخوان وأنصارهم للتظاهر بالمصحف، وسط تأمين قوات الجيش والشرطة مداخل القاهرة الكبرى، تحسبًا لاندلاع أعمال عنف.*​


----------



## BITAR (28 نوفمبر 2014)

*فاد شهود عيان لـ "بوابة الوفد"، إطلاق مجهولين النار على سيارة تابعة للقوات المسلحة، بمنطقة الجراج فى جسر السويس بها عدد من المجندين وضابط برتبة عميد، فيما تعاملت معهم القوات، وأسفر الحادث عن استشهاد عميد وإصابة صف ضابط من القوات المسلحة.
وأكد الشهود أن الواقعة تمت بالمواجهة لأحد الفنادق بمنطقة الجراج فى جسر السويس، وذلك أثناء استقلال المجهولين لدراجة بخارية، وفروا هاربين فيما تبعتهم عناصر أمنية للقبض عليهم، فيما تشهد المنطقة تشديدات أمنية بالتنسيق مع قوات الجيش فى منطقة جسر السويس وألف مسكن وعين شمس.
*​ http://www.alwafd.org/اخبار-عاجلة/776644-تفاصيل-حادث-استشهاد-ضابط-جيش-بجسر-السويس#ixzz3KLyy0I6O 
​


----------



## BITAR (28 نوفمبر 2014)

*مجهولون يستهدفون سيارة ضابط جيش ومجند على ترعة الإسماعيلية*
*كتب : حسن صالح*​ 
*أكد مصدر أمني بمديرية أمن القليوبية، أن مجهولون استهدفوا سيارة تابعة للجيش، كانت تقل عقيد جيش ومجند أثناء ذهابهم لوحدة عسكرية على طريق ترعة الإسماعيلية بأبو زعبل.*
*وعلى الفور، انتقلت أجهزة الأمن وطوقت الشرطة العسكرية المكان، وقامت بسحب السيارة التابعة للجيش ونقل المصابين لمستشفى كوبري القبة العسكري.*
*من جانبها، كثفت أجهزة الأمن بالقليوبية، بالتنسيق مع قوات الجيش، تواجدها بمدينة أبوزعبل عقب استهداف سيارة جيش، وتكثف أجهزة الأمن جهودها لضبط الجناة.*
*وكانت التحريات الأولية، أشارت إلى أن سيارة سوداء هاجمت السيارة التي كان يستقلها المجني عليهما، وتحمل لوحات معدنية تابعة للجيش.*
*كان اللواء محمود يسري، مدير أمن القليوبية، تلقى إخطارًا بوقوع هجوم بالأسلحة النارية من قبل مجهولين، على سياره تابعة للجيش، نتج عنها إصابة ضابط في الجيش ومجند، مشيرًا إلى أنه تم نقلهم إلى مستشفى "القبة العسكري" بواسطة ضابط شرطة في سيارته الخاصة عقب الحادث.*
*كما أكد مدير الأمن، أنه تم نشر عددًا كبيرًا من القوات في مكان الحادث، وتمشيط جميع الشوارع المحيطة لسرعة ضبط الجناة.*​
​


----------



## BITAR (28 نوفمبر 2014)

*القبض على شاب بحوزته 8 زجاجات مولوتوف بمحطة مترو شبرا الخيمة*
* الجمعة، 28 نوفمبر 2014 - 11:20 ص
**كتب أحمد مرعى
 ألقى رجال الأمن المكلفون بتأمين محطة مترو شبرا الخيمة، اليوم الجمعة، القبض على شباب بحوزته 8 زجاجات مولوتوف، كان يستعد لاستخدامها فى المظاهرات التى دعت لها العناصر الإرهابية. وكان قد تمكن عدد من القوات المكلفة بتأمين مترو شبرا الخيمة بقسم ثالث المترو، من ضبط شاب من منطقة السنبلاوين، وبحوزته زجاجات مولوتوف، قبل استخدامها فى مظاهرات اليوم.**
*​​


----------



## BITAR (28 نوفمبر 2014)

*السيطرة على حريق بكلية الطب البيطري بدمنهور*

*كتب : أحمد حفنى*
*سيطرت قوات الحماية المدنية بالبحيرة، اليوم، برئاسة العميد جمال ياسين، على حريق محدود، داخل ثلاجة للأمصال، بكلية الطب البيطري بجامعة دمنهور، ولم تقع أي إصابات بشرية.*
*كان حريق قد شب، صباح اليوم، بثلاجة أمصال بكلية الطب البيطري، وسيطرت عليه سيارات الحريق قبل وصوله لباقي الكلية، وتم ندب خبراء الأدلة الجنائية، للوقوف على ملابسات الحادث وأسباب الحريق، وتبين من المعاينة الأولية حدوث ماس كهربائي، جارِ تحرير محضر بالواقعة، والعرض على النيابة.*​


----------



## BITAR (28 نوفمبر 2014)

*الأمن يفرق تجمع لعناصر الإخوان بمحرم بيك والورديان*

*كتب : هيثم الشيخ*
*فرقت قوات الأمن، منذ قليل، تجمع عدد محدود من عناصر تنظيم الإخوان بمنقطي محرم بيك والورديان شرقي الإسكندرية.*
*يذكر أن قوات الأمن، أحبطت عددًا من التفجيرات بالقاهرة والمحافظات خلال الساعات الماضية، ونجح خبراء المفرقعات في تفكيك عبوات ناسفة زرعها أنصار الجماعات الإرهابية، فيما ألقت القوات القبض على عدد من عناصر الإخوان، تزامنًا مع دعوة الجماعة وأنصارها للتظاهر بالمصاحف في عدد من الميادين والشوارع الرئيسية.*​
​


----------



## BITAR (28 نوفمبر 2014)




----------



## BITAR (28 نوفمبر 2014)

*ابطال مفعول قنبله قرب ستاد الشرقية*​*الشرقية ـ محمود الشاذلي
**الجمعة , 28 نوفمير 2014 11:33*​*أبطلت الأجهزة الأمنية بالشرقية مفعول عبوة ناسفة بدائية الصنع، وضعها مجهولون بجوار كشك كهرباء بالقرب من ستاد جامعة الزقازيق.*

*وكان اللواء سامح الكيلاني مدير أمن الشرقية، تلقي بلاغًا من الأهالي يفيد بوجود جسم غريب بجوار كشك كهرباء في محيط ستاد جامعة الزقازيق، بالقرب من قرية "شيبة".*
​ *انتقل على الفور خبراء المفرقعات وقوات الحماية المدنية بإشراف مديرها العميد أحمد الشوادفي، وبفحص الجسم الغريب، اتضح أنه عبوة ناسفة بدائية الصنع.*​ *تم التعامل معها وتشتيتها بمدفع المياه وإبطال مفعولها، وتبين أنها اسطوانية الشكل وتحوى مواد متفجرة ودائرة كهربية وبطارية ومفجر ذاتي، تم تمشيط المنطقة المحيطة ولم يعثر على عبوات أو أجسام غريبة أخرى، وتولت النيابة العامة التحقيق.*

​  
​


----------



## BITAR (28 نوفمبر 2014)

*ابطال مفعول قنبله بجوار مديرية امن الاسكندرية*​*الإسكندرية - شيرين طاهر
**الجمعة , 28 نوفمير 2014 11:50*
*تمكن خبراء المفرقعات بالإسكندرية من إبطال قنبلة هيكلية بمنطقة سموحة بوسط الإسكندرية على بعد أمتار من مبنى مديرية الأمن؛ حيث قام مجهول بوضعها داخل كيس بلاستيك.*
*وكان اللواء أمين عز الدين مدير الأمن قد تلقى إخطارا من العميد شريف عبدالحميد مدير المباحث الجنائية يفيد ورد بلاغ من إدارة شرطة النجدة بقيام الأهالى بالاشتباه فى "كيس بلاستيك" اسود تسبب فى اثارة الخوف والفزع بين المارة .*
* انتقل على الفور رجال المباحث وقوات الحماية المدنية وخبراء المفرقعات تم وضع كردون أمني ومنع مرور المواطنين وتبين داخل الكيس قنبلة هيكلية عبارة عن بطارية تم توصيلها بأسلاك ودائرة مغلقة.*
* تم ابطال القنبلة، وإعادة حركة سير المرور، وتم تمشيط المكان بالكلاب البوليسية، وأخطرت النيابة العامة التي تولت التحقيق.*
​  
​


----------



## BITAR (28 نوفمبر 2014)

*سماع دوي انفجار في شارع الخليفة المأمون*

*كتب : محمد كامل*
*أفاد شهود عيان من أهالي منطقة مصر الجديدة، منذ قليل، سماعهم دوي انفجار من ناحية تقاطع الخليفة المأمون مع شارع المرغني.*
*وهرعت سيارات الإسعاف ورجال الحماية المدنية؛ لتفقد المكان والتأكد من وقوع انفجار من عدمه، بينما لم تصدر أي معلومات عن وقوع ضحايا أو مصابين حتى الآن.*
*يذكر أن قوات الأمن، أحبطت عددًا من التفجيرات بالقاهرة والمحافظات خلال الساعات الماضية، ونجح خبراء المفرقعات في تفكيك عبوات ناسفة زرعها أنصار الجماعات الإرهابية، فيما ألقت القوات القبض على عدد من عناصر الإخوان، تزامنًا مع دعوة الجماعة وأنصارها للتظاهر بالمصاحف في عدد من الميادين والشوارع الرئيسية.*
​ ​


----------



## BITAR (28 نوفمبر 2014)

*"الصاعقة" تؤمن ماسبيرو*

* وخبراء مفرقعات الجيش يمشطون المؤسسات الحيوية*

*قالت مصادر سيادية مسؤولة، إن وزير الدفاع الفريق أول صدقي صبحي، وصل إلى مقر وزارة الدفاع في ساعة مبكرة من صباح اليوم، لمتابعة كافة التطورات الخاصة بالسيطرة الأمنية للجيش على الشارع وتأمينها للأرواح والممتلكات العامة والخاصة ومواجهة أي أعمال فوضى أو تخريب بالتزامن مع التظاهرات المقرر خروجها.*
*وأشارت المصادر إلى أن وزير الدفاع يتابع عملية التأمين من خلال غرفة عمليات القيادة العامة للجيش حيث تواصل مع قادة الجيش في المناطق المختلفة للتأكد من وضع الانتشار الأمني وطالبهم باليقظة التامة والتصدي للمخربين.*
*وفي السياق ذاته يتابع قيادات الجيش في المناطق المختلفة عمليات السيطرة الأمنية من خلال تواجدهم بغرف عمليات المناطق العسكرية علاوة على الجولات والتواجد بين الضباط والجنود للاطمئنان على الأوضاع على أرض الواقع.*
*وبدأت عناصر من القوات المسلحة والشرطة العسكرية والقوات الخاصة وقوات التدخل السريع في اتخاذ مواقعها والانتشار في جميع محافظات الجمهورية لحماية الممتلكات العامة والخاصة وتأمين الطرق والمحاور الرئيسية والمشاركة في ضبط العناصر الإجرامية والخارجين عن القانون.*
*وفي نطاق محافظات المنطقة المركزية العسكرية تم دفع وحدات لتأمين المنشآت العامة والأهداف الحيوية وتنظيم دوريات ثابتة ومتحركة تجوب الميادين والشوارع الرئيسية بالتعاون مع عناصر الشرطة المدنية والمساهمة في حفظ الأمن وبث روح الطمأنينة لدى المواطنين، كما انتشرت العناصر الأمنية للشرطة العسكرية من خلال دوريات ثابتة ومتحركة في مناطق متفرقة من القاهرة الكبرى والجيزة.*
*وفي نطاق الجيش الثاني الميداني تم الدفع بالدوريات الثابتة والمتحركة في المحافظات التي تقع في نطاقه للمساعدة في دعم الجهود الامنية بتلك المحافظات .*
*كما قام الجيش الثالث الميداني بنشر عدة وحدات لتأمين الأهداف الحيوية والمرافق الهامة بمحافظة السويس، وتسيير دوريات متحركة للشرطة العسكرية للمشاركة في تأمين مدن وأحياء المحافظة، ونشر الكمائن على الطرق والمحاور الرئيسية بمحافظة جنوب سيناء.*
*وفي نطاق المنطقة الشمالية العسكرية تم دفع دوريات أمنية في المحافظات التي تقع في نطاقها، كما قامت المنطقة الغربية العسكرية بدفع الدوريات الثابتة والمتحركة بمدن مطروح وبراني والسلوم وسيوة.*
*وفي المنطقة الجنوبية العسكرية تم دفع الدوريات الثابتة والمتحركة بمحافظات جنوب الصعيد، وذلك لتأمين الأهداف والمنشآت الحيوية وحفظ الأمن بالتعاون مع قوات الشرطة المدنية.*
*وأوضحت المصادر أن قوات الصاعقة اتخذت مواقعها لتأمين مبنى التليفزيون بالكامل والقيام بعملية تمشيط واسعة بها وفي محيط المبنى، كما قام رجال وخبراء المفرقعات التابعين للقوات المسلحة بعملية تمشيط واسعة لعدد من الوزرات والمنشآت السيادية والحيوية للتأكد من خلوها من أي عبوات ناسفة، وذلك بالتزامن مع الدعوات التحريضية اليوم.*
*ولفتت المصادر إلى أن قوات الجيش بدأت في الانتشار بكثافة على جميع مداخل ومخارج القاهرة الكبرى، وذلك في إطار تنفيذ خطة السيطرة الأمنية ومنع وصول أي عناصر تخريبية من المحافظات الأخرى إلى القاهرة الكبرى وغير ذلك.*​


----------



## BITAR (28 نوفمبر 2014)

*العثور على قنبلة هيكلية داخل قطار بمحطة سكك حديد الخطاطبة في المنوفية*

*كتب : محمود الحصري وسحر عون*
*عثر عمال محطة سكة حديد الخطاطبة بمركز السادات بمحافظة المنوفية، منذ قليل، على جسم غريب داخل قطار بالمحطة.*
*وبفحص البلاغ، تبين خلو الجسم من أي مواد متفجرة، ولم يؤثر ذلك على حركة القطارات وهدفه إثارة الذعر.*
*وكان اللواء ممتاز فهمي، مدير أمن المنوفية، تلقى إخطارًا من العميد خالد بيبرس، مدير إدارة الحماية المدنية والمفرقعات، يفيد بالعثور على جسم غريب داخل قطار بمحطة سكة حديد الخطاطبة.*
*وبانتقال قوات الدفاع المدني والمفرقعات، تم إخلاء القطار وعمل كردون وبفحص الجسم، تبين أنه عبارة عن علبيتين "بيرسول" بهما أسلاك كهربائية تحت أحد مقاعد القطار، مع عدم وجود أي متفجرات بها.. وتم التحفظ على المضبوطات وتحرر محضر بالواقعة.*​


----------



## BITAR (28 نوفمبر 2014)

*مصدر أمني: انفجار قنبلة زرعها مجهول بمنطقة روكسي ولا خسائر في الأرواح*

*كتب : أحمد عبداللطيف*
*قال مصدر بمديرية أمن القاهرة، إن مجهولًا زرع قنبلة داخل لوحة إعلانات في منطقة روكسي، أدت إلى تحطم اللوحة، ولم تسفر عن أي خسائر بالأرواح.*
*وأضاف المصدر، لـ"الوطن"، "انتقل رجال المفرقعات وجارٍ فحص المنطقة"، مؤكدًا أن الإدارة تلقت 11 بلاغًا منذ الساعات الأولى من صباح اليوم، وجميعها سلبية باستثناء بلاغي منطقة رمسيس وروكسي.*​


----------



## BITAR (28 نوفمبر 2014)

*أمن الجيزة يغلق مداخل كرداسة وناهيا تحسبا لتظاهرات الإخوان*

*كتب : محمود الجارحي وجيهان عبد العزيز*
*كثفت قوات الأمن بالجيزة، من انتشارها بمداخل ومخارج مناطق كرداسة وناهيا وشارع الهرم، وتم نشر عدة أكمنة ثابتة ومتحركة بمحيط تلك المناطق، فيما أغلقت الطرق المؤيدية إليها تحسبًا لتظاهرات جماعة الإخوان.*
*يذكر أن قوات الأمن، أحبطت عددًا من التفجيرات بالقاهرة والمحافظات خلال الساعات الماضية، ونجح خبراء المفرقعات في تفكيك عبوات ناسفة زرعها أنصار الجماعات الإرهابية، فيما ألقت القوات القبض على عدد من عناصر الإخوان، تزامنًا مع دعوة الجماعة وأنصارها للتظاهر بالمصاحف في عدد من الميادين والشوارع الرئيسية.*​


----------



## BITAR (28 نوفمبر 2014)

*كتبت ـ تغريد سيد
الجمعة , 28 نوفمير 2014 11:40
*​*قررت السلطات المصرية إغلاق معبر السلوم اليوم الجمعة حتي الساعة الثامنة من صباح غد بناء على طلب من الحكومة الليبية حسبما ذكرت فضائية "سي بي سي إكسترا"*.​ http://www.alwafd.org/اخبار-عاجلة/776662-إغلاق-معبر-السلوم-حتى-صباح-الغد#ixzz3KMGDWESW 
​


----------



## BITAR (28 نوفمبر 2014)

*كتب - محمد موسي:
الجمعة  28 نوفمير 2014*​*قام خبراء المفرقعات التابعين لوزارة الداخلية بفحص مكان الانفجار بروكسى الذى وقع منذ قليل عند تقاطع شارع المرغنى مع شارع الخليفة المأمون بجوار كشك الشرطة العسكرية و محطة بنزين "موبيل".*

*وفى سياق متصل،عادت الحالة المرورية بشارع الخليفة المأمون إلى طبيعتها بعد أن كانت استوقفت قليلاً فور الحادث.
يذكر  أن موقع الحادث يقع بالقرب من قصر الاتحادية .*​


​


----------



## BITAR (28 نوفمبر 2014)

*كتب – أحمد دراز ومينا عاطف
الجمعة , 28 نوفمير 2014 
**منعت قوات الشرطة خروج أنصار جماعة الإخوان الإرهابية والجبهة السلفية، بمسيرة من مسجد الفتح بميدان رمسيس، حيث تواجد عدد من أفراد الشرطة والضباط أمام المسجد فيما خرج المصلون فى حالة ترقب دون ترديد أى هتافات أو رفع أى شعارات.
* *ومن جانبه تمشط قوات الشرطة محيط ميدان رمسيس والشوارع الداخلية للبحث عن أى عناصر مثيرة للشغب.*​

​


----------



## BITAR (28 نوفمبر 2014)

*كتب- حسن المنياوى
**الجمعة , 28 نوفمير 2014 13:14*
*تجمع عدد من المنتمين لتنظيم الإخوان الإرهابى وأنصار الجبهة السلفية بشارع مصطفى النحاس، بالقرب من مسجد نورى الخطاب،رافعين لافتات مكتوبا عليها "الإسلام مش إرهاب"، وأخرى مناهضة للجيش.*
*ردد المتظاهرون هتافات مطالبين خلالها بعودة الرئيس المعزول محمد مرسى، وأخرى مناهضة لقيادات الأزهر والأوقاف فى مصر.*
*جاء ذلك تلبية لدعوات قيادات التنظيم الإرهابى والجبهة السلفية فى الحشد للتظاهر تحت مسمى "الثورة الإسلامية"، رافعين المصاحف لمواجهة الأمن.*​

​


----------



## BITAR (28 نوفمبر 2014)

*كتبت - زينب القرشي 
الجمعة , 28 نوفمير 2014 13:18
*​*انطلقت مسيرة مفاجئة لعدد من عناصر تنظيم  الاخوان الإرهابي من مسجد خالد ابن الوليد بمنطقة حلوان عقب صلاة الجمعة، تلبية  لدعوة بعض الجبهات السلفية بخروج مؤيديه بتظاهرات اليوم.
 رفع عناصر الإخوان المصاحف وإشارات رابعة، مرددين هتافات مناهضة للجيش والشرطة.
*​ 

​


----------



## BITAR (28 نوفمبر 2014)

*كتب - محمد السيد
الجمعة , 28 نوفمير 2014 *​*أطلق عناصر تنظيم الإخوان الإرهابى الشماريخ والألعاب النارية بالمسيرة التى انطلقت عقب صلاة الجمعة بميدان المطرية، حاملين المصاحف وﻻفتات مكتوبا عليها "يلا نعمل ثورة" فضلا عن الهتافات المناهضة لمؤسسات الدولة، بينما حلقت في سماء المنطقة طائرتان هليكوبتر.*
* وفى سياق متصل انطلقت قبل قليل مسيرة تحمل المئات من أمام مسجد الرحمن بالمطرية تتجه إلى ميدان المطرية، وتسود حالة من الهياج صفوف عناصر تنظيم الإخوان الإرهابى متوعدين قوات الشرطة باشتباكات دامية.*​ 

​


----------



## BITAR (28 نوفمبر 2014)

*كتب - محمد السيد:
الجمعة , 28 نوفمير 2014 13:16*
*تلاحق قوات الأمن المتواجدة بمنطقة المطرية، عناصر تنظيم الإخوان الإرهابى، بعد تفريق مسيرتهم، وتعقبهم للقبض عليهم، بعد فرارهم بالشوارع الجانبية.*
*وأطلقت قوات الأمن قنابل الغاز المسيل للدموع، وطلقات الخرطوش، لفض التظاهرة في الوقت الذى قطع فيه أنصار الإرهابية طريق شارع المطراوى بصناديق القمامة.*
* ومن جانبه ردد الأهالى هتافات مؤيدة لقوات الجيش والشرطة أثناء ملاحقتهم للمتظاهرين الفارين، مرددين "تحيا مصر".*

​  
​


----------



## BITAR (28 نوفمبر 2014)

*كتب - محمد السيد
**الجمعة , 28 نوفمير 2014 13:18*
*تجمع المئات من عناصر تنظيم الإخوان الإرهابي وأنصار الجبهة السلفية، بميدان المطرية، وأطلقوا الشماريخ والألعاب النارية، عقب انطلاقهم بمسيرة تحمل المئات من أمام مسجد الرحمن بالمطرية.*
*وعلى الفور وصلت خمسة مدرعات فض شغب، الأمر الذي دفع المتظاهرين للهروب في الشوارع الجانبية، خوفًا من القبض عليهم، فيما تشن قوات الأمن حملة تمشيطية بالمنطقة لتعقب مثيري الشغب.*
​  
​


----------



## حبيب يسوع (28 نوفمبر 2014)

هذا هو افلاس من الجماعة الارهابية
ولن يستطيعوا ان يفعلوا شيئا


----------



## BITAR (28 نوفمبر 2014)

*اشتباكات بالرصاص الحى بين الشرطه والاخوان بالمطرية*​*كتب - محمد السيد
**الجمعة , 28 نوفمير 2014 13:23*​*نشبت منذ قليل اشتباكات عنيفة بين قوات الأمن وعناصر تنظيم الإخوان الإرهابى بشارع المطراوى بالمطرية تبادل فيها الطرفان إطلاق الرصاص الحي والخرطوش.*
*وفي سياق متصل تمركزت ثلاث مدرعات على ناصية الشارع تحسبًا لدخول أى عناصر تهاجم قوات الشرطة من الخلف.*

​  
​


----------



## BITAR (28 نوفمبر 2014)

*لقى  محمد حسن من انصار الجماعات الاسلامية مصرعه منذ قليل فى الاشتباكات  بميدان المطرية.*​
*كانت قوات الأمن قد تصدت لمسيرات أنصار الارهابية وتم القبض على 4 اشخاص. أكد شهود عيان أصابة عدد أخر خلال الاشتباكات. سنوافيكم بالتفاصيل.



*


​


----------



## BITAR (28 نوفمبر 2014)

*كتب - محمد السيد
**الجمعة , 28 نوفمير 2014 13:26*​*ألقت قوات الأمن القبض على أربعة من مثيري الشغب بشارع المطراوي، وسط الاشتباكات الواقعة بين عناصر تنظيم الإخوان الإرهابي وأنصار الجبهة السلفية وبين قوات الأمن.*​
*وأسفرت الاشتباكات عن سقوط اثنين من صفوف تنظيم الإخوان الإرهابي بإصابات متفرقة في الجسد، وتم نقلهم إلى مستشفى المطرية.*​


​


----------



## BITAR (28 نوفمبر 2014)

*كتبت - نورهان عمرو
**الجمعة , 28 نوفمير 2014 13:25*
*عثر أهالى حدائق حلوان - منذ قليل - على قنبلة بشارع شريف بمنطقة حدائق حلوان وقاموا على الفور بالإبلاغ عنها لقوات الأمن والشرطة التى قامت بإبطال القنبلة.*
*وأمرت  قوات الأمن المارة بالابتعاد عن المنطقة فيما قامت قوات الأمن بتمشيط المنطقة للتأكد من عدم وجود قنابل أخرى.*
*والجدير بالذكر أن هناك حالة من الاستنفار الأمنى من الجيش والشرطة لتأمين منطقة حدائق حلوان تحسبا لما دعت له الجبهة السلفية فيما يعرف بيوم "انتفاضة الشاب المسلم".*
​  
​


----------



## BITAR (28 نوفمبر 2014)

*اشتباكات عنيفه بعين شمس واطلاق نار بكثافة*​*كتب- محمود فايد ومحمد مصطفى
**الجمعة , 28 نوفمير 2014 13:29*
*زادت حدة الاشتباكات بين عناصر تنظيم الإخوان الإرهابى وقوات الأمن، فى منطقة عين شمس وسط إطلاق نار مكثف من قوات الأمن عليهم لتفريقهم ومنعهم من إثارة الشغب والفوضى.*
*وتشهد الشوارع الرئيسية والفرعية بمنطقة عين شمس حالة من الطوارئ، وسط حالة من الفوضى والكر والفر، وترقب من جانب الأهالى وتضامنهم مع قوات الشرطة.*​*كما شهد ميدان الحكيم القريب من شارع عين شمس وشارع أحمد عصمت، مطاردات بين الشرطة وعناصر الإخوان الإرهابية وسط إطلاق نار كثيف.*​ 

​


----------



## BITAR (28 نوفمبر 2014)

*بلاغ بالعثور على جسم غريب بالمجاورة 43 بالعاشر من رمضان*

*عثر أهالي المجاورة 43 بمدينة العاشر من رمضان، منذ قليل، على جسم غريب ما أثار حالة من الفزع بين الأهالي، وانتقلت قوة من خبراء المفرقعات، ورجال الحماية المدنية بالعاشر لفحص البلاغ.*​
​


----------



## BITAR (28 نوفمبر 2014)

*الإخوان يحتجزون خطيب مسجد بالمطرية ويعتدون عليه بالضرب*

*كتب : وائل فايز*
*احتجزت عناصر من الإخوان، منذ قليل، إمام وخطيب وزارة الأوقاف محمد محمود عبدالرحمن، بمسجد "التوحيد" بأرض المعسكر بالمطرية، بسبب تحريمه للتظاهر ورفع المصاحف، كما اعتدوا عليه بالضرب.*
*وقال الشيخ جابر طايع وكيل وزارة الأوقاف بالقاهرة، في تصريحات لـ"الوطن"، إن بعض عناصر الإخوان اعتدوا بالضرب على خطيب المسجد واحتجزوه داخل صحن المسجد بسبب التزامه بموضوع خطبة الجمعة الموحدة عن التحذير من الدعوات الهدامة ودعوته للجماهير بعدم الاستجابة لها أو الانسياق وراء تلك الأفكار التي تخدم أعداء الدين وتسيئ للإسلام وتعد مخطط لتدمير البلاد واستباحة للدماء وإتلاف المنشآت.*
*وأشار "طايع" إلى أنه تم إبلاغ الأجهزة الأمنية للتحرك من أجل إنقاذ خطيب المسجد من بين يدي المعتدين .*​


----------



## BITAR (28 نوفمبر 2014)

* القبض على 25 إخوانيا شرق الإسكندرية*

*كتب : هيثم الشيخ*
*ألقت قوات الأمن بالإسكندرية، القبض على 25 من أعضاء تنظيم الإخوان خلال تظاهراتهم شرق المدينة.*
*وقال اللواء أمين عز الدين، مساعد وزير الداخلية لأمن الإسكندرية، إن قوات الأمن ألقت القبض على 25 من الإخوان خلال تظاهراتهم بدائرتي قسم أول المنتزة وثان الرمل، شرقي الإسكندرية.*


​ ​


----------



## BITAR (28 نوفمبر 2014)

*مسيرة للإخوان بالمصاحف في مسقط رأس "المعزول" بالشرقية*
*كتب : نظيمة البحراوي
**نظم العشرات من عناصر جماعة الإخوان، منذ قليل، مسيرة بقرية العدوة التابعة لمركز "ههيا" مسقط رأس الرئيس المعزول محمد مرسي.جابت المسيرة مجموعة من الشوارع، ورفع المشاركون فيها "المصاحف" وشارات "رابعة" وصور الرئيس المعزول "مرسي" ورددوا هتافات مناهضة للجيش والشرطة.*​


----------



## BITAR (28 نوفمبر 2014)

*المتظاهرون بـ"التحرير" يسلمون شخصا رفع علامة "رابعة" للشرطة*

*كتب : كريم كيلاني*
*قام المتظاهرون المؤيدون للجيش بميدان التحرير، بتسليم شخص قام برفع علامة رابعة أمام أحد الكاميرات المتواجدة بالميدان.*
*ونشبت مشادات كلامية بينه وبين المتواجدين بالميدان، قبل أن يمسكون به ويسلمونه لقوات الشرطة.*​


----------



## BITAR (28 نوفمبر 2014)

*الاخوان تستهدف ماكينات الصراف الالى*​*كتب - سامي الطراوي
**الجمعة , 28 نوفمير 2014 13:35*
*بدأت جماعة الإخوان الإرهابية في تنفيذ مخططها التخريبي ببعض المؤسسات الهامة والحيوية والتي تمس قطاعا كبيرا من المواطنين، فقد أكد عدد كبير من المواطنين أنهم شاهدوا عددا من الشباب يضعون مادة صمغية سائلة على الأزرار الخاصة بماكينات الصراف الآلي، والمنتشرة في القاهرة الكبرى.*
*وأكد شاهد عيان أنهم رأوا هؤلاء الشباب أمام ماكينة الصراف الآلي التابعة لبنك الإسكندرية والموجودة في شارع ذاكر حسين بمدينة نصر مسجد السلام ومعهم كميات كبيرة من "أنابيب الأمير" التي لا تستغرق وقتا في الالتصاق وهي المادة الوحيد التي تقوم بلصق المواد الصلبة والمعدنية فبمجرد وضعها على أي مادة  تلصق على الفور.*
​  
​


----------



## BITAR (28 نوفمبر 2014)

*انفجار بمحيط مسجد بالعاشر من رمضان*
*الشرقية - محمود الشاذلي
**الجمعة , 28 نوفمير 2014 14:01*
*وقع منذ قليل انفجار فى محيط مسجد بالقرب من فرقة البحث الجنائي بمدينة العاشر من رمضان بمحافظة الشرقية، ما أثار فزع المصلين الذين سارعوا وانصرفوا من المسجد خوفاً على أرواحهم.*
*تلقى اللواء سامح الكيلاني، مساعد وزير الداخلية، مدير أمن الشرقية، إخطاراً من اللواء رفعت خضر، مدير المباحث الجنائية بالشرقية، يفيد بتلقيه بلاغاً من أهالي العاشر من رمضان بسماعهم دوى انفجار بالقرب من فرقة العاشر بمحيط مسجد ما أثار فزع المصلين الذين سارعوا وانصرفوا من المسجد خوفاً على أرواحهم.*
*على الفور انتقلت الأجهزة الأمنية وخبراء المفرقعات للمنطقة، وقامت بفرض كردون أمني، وقاموا بتمشيط المنطقة ولم تجد أي عبوات ناسفة او مواد متفجرة.*
*من جانبه أكد مصدر أمنى رفيع المستوى بمديرية أمن الشرقية أن دوى الانفجار هو لمحدث صوت زرعه مجهولون الهدف منه هو إثارة الفزع والخوف فى نفوس الأهالي لإرهابهم.*
​  
​


----------



## BITAR (28 نوفمبر 2014)

*القبض على طالب جامعي بحوزته 40 زجاجة مولوتوف*​*وكالات:*
*الجمعة , 28 نوفمير 2014 14:03*​*تمكنت قوات الأمن بأسوان من السيطرة على مسيرة إخوانية انطلقت عقب صلاة الجمعة من منطقة النفق وسط أسوان، وألقت القبض على طالب جامعي بحوزته 40 زجاجة مولوتوف أثناء تفريق المسيرة.*
*كان اللواء محمد مصطفى، مدير أمن أسوان، قد تلقى إخطارًا من العميد أسعد الذكير، مدير إدارة البحث الجنائية، يفيد بانطلاق مسيرة إخوانية من منطقة النفق، وعلى الفور تحركت قوة أمنية إلى موقع تحرك المسيرة، حيث نجحت في تفريقهم إلى الشوارع الجانبية، وألقت القبض على طالب يدعى "أحمد. م . ح" طالب بالمعهد الفني التجاري بأسوان، وبحوزته على 40 زجاجة مولوتوف.*




​
​


----------



## BITAR (28 نوفمبر 2014)

*تفكيك قنبلة بميدان رمسيس*​*كتب- محمد سلام
**الجمعة , 28 نوفمير 2014 14:07*​ *تمكنت قوات الامن من تفكيك عبوة ناسفة موصولة بتايمر امام مبنى الشهر العقارى برمسيس وابطال مفعولها باستخدام مدفع المياه وتم تمشيط المكان بحثا عن عبوات اخرى.*
*وكانت شرطة النجدة قد تلقت بلاغا اليوم بالعثور علي جسم غريب أمام مبني الشهر العقاري بشارع رمسيس - دائرة قسم شرطة قصر النيل.*
*انتقل على الفور خبراء المفرقعات بالمديرية وتبين أن الجسم عبارة عن بطارية دراجة بخارية موصلة بتايمر وعبوة بلاستيكية تم التعامل معها وإبطال مفعولها باستخدام مدفع المياه، وتم تمشيط وتطهير محيط العثور كلفت المباحث بالتحري عن الواقعة وتحديد وضبط مرتكبها.*
*تحرر عن ذلك المحضر المحضر اللازم ويجري العرض على النيابة.*




​  
​


----------



## BITAR (28 نوفمبر 2014)

*صور إنفجار «حسن صالح» بمدينة الزقازيق*

















​


----------



## BITAR (28 نوفمبر 2014)

*اخوان مدينه نصر يقطعون طريق" الاوتستراد " لدقائق*​*كتب - حسن المنياوي
**الجمعة , 28 نوفمير 2014 14:15*
*قطع أنصار تنظيم الإخوان الإرهابى وعدد من طلاب جامعة الأزهر المنتمين للتنظيم طريق الاوتوستراد بالقرب من نادى السكة، لدقائق محدودة.*
*وعلى الفور فتح الإخوان الطريق أمام السيارات خوفا من مواجهة قوات الأمن.*
* وردد الإخوان هتافات مناهضة لقوات الشرطة والجيش، ضمن الفعاليات التى دعا لها التنظيم الإرهابى للتظاهر اليوم فى ميادين القاهرة والمحافظات.*​ 

​


----------



## grges monir (28 نوفمبر 2014)

مظاهرات فشنك


----------



## BITAR (28 نوفمبر 2014)

*العثور على قنبلة ثانية بحلوان*
*كتبت - نورهان عمرو
**الجمعة , 28 نوفمير 2014 14:21*
*عثر أحد سكان منطقة حدائق حلوان، على قنبلة ثانية تحت سيارته الشخصية بجوار نادي حدائق حلوان، مما أدى إلى ذعر صاحب السيارة وإبلاغ قوات الأمن.*
*والجدير بالذكر أن الأهالى عثروا على قنبلة بشارع شريف بمنطقة حدائق حلوان، وقاموا على الفور بالإبلاغ عنها لقوات الأمن والشرطة التي قامت بإبطال القنبلة.*
* وفى السياق ذاته، هناك مروحيات عسكرية تقوم بتأمين المنطقة، تحسبًا لحدوث التظاهرات التي دعت لها الجبهة السلفية تحت اسم "انتفاضة الشباب المسلم".*

​  
​


----------



## BITAR (28 نوفمبر 2014)

*هروب اخوان مدينه نصر الى الشوارع الجانبية*​*كتب - حسن المنياوى 
**الجمعة , 28 نوفمير 2014 14:20*​*أطلقت قوات الشرطة صافرات الإنذار فى شوارع مدينة نصر؛ استعدادا لفض مظاهرات الإخوان، بتشكيل أمنى مكون من ثلاث مدرعات فض شغب، وسيارتين "حاملات جنود"، وثالثة للتدخل السريع.*​
*فيما هرب أنصار التنظيم الإرهابي إلى الشوارع الجانبية خوفا من مواجهة قوات الشرطة.
وكان  أنصار التنظيم الإرهابى قطعوا طريق الأوتوستراد بمدينة نصر فى إطار فعالياتهم التى أطلقوا عليها "انتفاضة الشاب المسلم".*​

​​


----------



## grges monir (28 نوفمبر 2014)

تغطية  اكتر من ممتازة استاذ بيتر


----------



## BITAR (28 نوفمبر 2014)

*استهداف مدرعه بعبوه محليه واصابه ضابط*​*الشرقية : محمود الشاذلي* 
*الجمعة , 28 نوفمير 2014 14:16*​ *أعلن مصدر أمني بوزارة الداخلية عن إصابة ضابط شرطة ومواطنين اثنين إثر استهداف مدرعة شرطة بعبوة محلية الصنع بمركز أبوكبير بمحافظة الشرقية.*
*وأوضح المصدر الأمني أنه تم نقل الضابط المصاب والمواطنين الاثنين إلى المستشفى لتلقي لعلاج اللازم، مشيرا إلى أن حالتهم مستقرة.*
​  
​


----------



## BITAR (28 نوفمبر 2014)

*اخوان عين شمس بادروا باطلاق النار على الامن*​*كتب - محمود فايد ومحمد مصطفى
**الجمعة , 28 نوفمير 2014 14:11*
*دكت قوات الأمن عناصر تنظيم الإخوان الإرهابي  في منطقة عين شمس، عقب خروجهم في تظاهرات الإرهاب الديني التي دعت إليها الجبهة السلفية*
*جاء التعامل بالرصاص الحي مع المتظاهرين، بعد أن قام أحد عناصر الإخوان  بإطلاق النار عليهم الأمر الذى واجهته قوات الأمن بالحسم والتعامل الفوري معهم.*
*فى السياق ذاته، شهدت شوارع منطقة عين شمس حالة من الفزع والهلع والترقب للأحداث، فيما تم إغلاق المحلات خوفًا من الأوضاع.*
​  
​


----------



## BITAR (28 نوفمبر 2014)

*مفاجأة
 ضبط 3 عناصر من "البلاك ووتر" وتتبع 20 آخرين
 مصدر أمنى: 
المتهمون تسللوا إلى مصر عبر شركات سياحة لمساعدة الإخوان فى نشر الفوضى والفتنة
 ويستعينون بمسجلين خطر لتنفيذ بعض جرائمهم*
*كتب محمود الضبع 
كشفت مصادر أمنية رفيعة المستوى أن جهاز الأمن الوطنى تمكن خلال الفترة الماضية من القبض على ثلاثة عناصر تابعين لمنظمة "بلاك ووتر" التى اشتهرت دولياً خلال الفترة الأخيرة بتنفيذ مخططات الفتنة والفوضى من خلال عمليات القتل الخفية. وأكد المصدر أن العناصر الثلاثة الذين تم القبض عليهم من أصل 23 عنصرا آخرين يحملون جنسيات مختلفة أغلبها فرنسية وإنجليزية وألمانية، جارى تتبعهم، وقام هؤلاء بدخول الأراضى المصرية بصفة سياحية إلا أن هؤلاء تمكنوا من الاحتفاظ بجوازات سفرهم واختفوا فى ظروف غامضة. وأوضح المصدر أن دخول هولاء لمصر جاء على فترات ولم يأتوا دفعة واحدة وذكر أن هناك اتصالات جرت بأجهزة أمنية أوروبية حول تلك العناصر، بالإضافة إلى أن من بين الخيوط التى دفعت الأجهزة الأمنية لتتبع تلك العناصر تشير إلى إحدى الأجهزة الأوروبية، بالإضافة إلى تكرار تخلف بعض السياح عن الأفواج السياحية. وأضاف المصدر أن وجود هذه العناصر فى مصر الآن هدفه المساعدة فى تأجيج الفتنة فى حالة نجاح جماعة الإخوان الإرهابية فى نشر الفوضى أو تكرار السيناريوهات التى حدثت فى مصر بعد ثورة 25 يناير 2011، وهذه ليست المرة الأولى التى تتم الاستعانة فيها بعناصر البلاك ووتر لمساعدة جماعة الإخوان الإرهابية بداية من أحداث 25 يناير وجمعة الغضب وقتل الثوار وأحداث محمد محمود وأحداث مجلس الوزراء وكثير من الجرائم وأعمال الفوضى التى جرت وسقط بها ضحايا بشكل غامض. وأضاف المصدر أن هذه العناصر التابعة لمنظمة "البلاك ووتر" مدربة تدريبا عسكريا على درجة عالية من الكفاءة وأغلب العمليات التى قاموا بها فى مصر نجحت بشكل كبير جداً، وساعدهم فى ذلك الانفلات الأمنى من ناحية، وضعف جهاز أمن الدولة وتصفيته من كوادره على يد قيادات الجماعة فى هذه الفترة. وأضاف المصدر أن عناصر البلاك ووتر ما هم إلا جماعة مرتزقة أو مأجورة تنفذ تلك المهام مقابل المال ليس أكثر، وبشكل عام جماعة الإخوان الإرهابية والتنظيم الدولى لم يقتصر استعانتهما على مأجورين دوليين فى ارتكاب جرائم التخريب ونشر الفتنة، بل يستعينان أيضا بالمسجلين خطر والمجرمين لتنفيذ بعض الجرائم، مثل زرع العبوات الناسفة وعمليات التفجير والتى تبدأ تسعيرتها من 5 آلاف جنيه لزرع عبوة ناسفة إلى 50 ألف جنيه لقتل ضابط شرطة أو جيش، وهو مع جعل الأجهزة الأمنية تراجع جميع ملفات المسجلين خطر ونشاطهم الإجرامى، خاصة الذين يُستأجروا لارتكاب جرائم مقابل المال. 
*

​


----------



## BITAR (28 نوفمبر 2014)

*ضبط 5 مسلحين يستقلون سيارتين لاستهداف قوات الجيش والشرطة بالشرقية*
*الشرقية - فتحية الديب
 تمكنت قوات الجيش، بالتنسيق مع ضباط مباحث مركز أبو كبير بمحافظة الشرقية، من القبض على 5 مسلحين يستقلون سيارتين ربع نقل، الأولى بيضاء اللون والثانية حمراء اللون، وبحوزتهم أسلحة نارية لاستهداف رجال القوات المسلحة والشرطة. وكان اللواء سامح الكيلانى، مدير أمن الشرقية، تلقى إخطاراً من المقدم شريف حمادة، رئيس مباحث مركز أبو كبير، يفيد بتلقى بلاغ من الأهالى بالاشتباه فى مجموعة أشخاص يستقلون سيارتين ربع نقل الأولى حمراء والثانية بيضاء. وعلى الفور انتقل رئيس المباحث على رأس قوة مكبرة، وبالتنسيق مع رجال القوات المسلحة، وتم ضبط السيارتين، وبالفحص تبين وجود ثلاثة أشخاص وبحوزتهم أسلحة نارية يستقلون السيارة الأولى، والثانية يستقلها شخصان مسلحان أيضاً، وتبين قيامهم بمحاولة استهداف رجال القوات المسلحة والشرطة.
*​


----------



## BITAR (28 نوفمبر 2014)

*محلب يهاجم الجزيرة ويطالبها بوقف الاكاذيب*​*كتب ـ محمد النمر*​*الجمعة , 28 نوفمير 2014 14:38*
*وجه المهندس إبراهيم محلب، رئيس مجلس الوزراء، رسالة من داخل غرفة عمليات مركز معلومات المجلس، لقوات الأمن خلال متابعته سير أحداث اليوم، قائلاً لهم "أنتم رجال وأبناء مصر الشرفاء وعلينا أن ندفع جميعاً الثمن".*
 *ولفت محلب إلى أن هناك متابعة دقيقة لكل ما يحدث في شتى ربوع مصر، لافتاً إلى أن العبوات التى تم العثور عليها ليس لها قيمة، مؤكداً أن الشعب المصري مصمم على مواجهة الإرهاب والتصدى له.*
 *واستنكر محلب ما تبثه فضائية الجزيرة القطرية من أكاذيب، التى لا يلتفت إليها المصريون، مضيفا أنه على "الجزيرة" الالتفات إلى ما يريده الشعب المصرى والتوقف على الأكاذيب، مشيداً بأداء وسائل الإعلام والفضائيات المصرية كافة وتغطيتها لأحداث اليوم.*
 *وأكد محلب أنه يتابع حالة الشارع وتطورات الأوضاع في المحافظات أولاً بأول، مشيراً إلى أن الوجود الأمني كبير في الشارع، موجهاً رسالة طمأنة للشعب المصري، مؤكداً أن أي إخلال بالأمن سوف يتم التعامل معه فوراً.*
 *أشار محلب إلى أن تجمعات الإخوان لا تشكل خطورة، وأن ما يحدث هو رسالة قوية من شعب مصر "محدش هيعرف يطلّع مصر من جو الأمن والأمان رغم حقد الحاقدين".*​
​


----------



## BITAR (28 نوفمبر 2014)

*قوات التدخل السريع تتصدى لاخوان الطالبية*​*كتب - عمر إسماعيل ومحمود سعيد*
*الجمعة , 28 نوفمير 2014 14:53*​ *انسحبت منذ قليل قوات الأمن المركزي من منطقة الطالبية بالهرم متجهة إلى شارع الهرم الرئيسي، فى حين حلت محلها قوات التدخل السريع للتصدي لمسيرات الإخوان بالمنطقة.
كانت قوات الأمن المركزي لاحقت مسيرة لأنصار الجماعة الإرهابية بمنطقة الطالبية منذ قليل.
*​ 

​


----------



## BITAR (28 نوفمبر 2014)

*انفجار فى ميدان التحرير*
*كتب - احمد دراز ومينا عاطف
الجمعة , 28 نوفمير 2014 14:52
*​*أنفجرت منذ دقائق عبوة ناسفة بجوار المتحف المصرى فى  ميدان التحرير.
قامت قوات الامن باعادة اغلاق الميدان بعد فتحه امام حركة المرور لفترة محدودة.
*​ 

​​


----------



## BITAR (28 نوفمبر 2014)

*اشتباكات عنيفه بين الامن والاخوان بالفيوم
*​*كتب- عمر إسماعيل ومحمود سعيد
الجمعة , 28 نوفمير 2014 14:45
*​*نشبت اشتباكات عنيفه بين قوات الأمن وعناصر جماعة الإخوان الإرهابية بمنطقة الكنيسة بالعمرانية، وأطلق عناصر جماعة الإخوان طلقات الخرطوش والألعاب النارية تجاه قوات الأمن .
قامت قوات الأمن بإطلاق قنابل الغاز المسيلة  للدموع.
*​ 

​


----------



## BITAR (28 نوفمبر 2014)

*العثور على قنبله ثالثه بحلوان*​*كتبت - نورهان عمرو
**الجمعة , 28 نوفمير 2014 14:43*
*عثر سكان منطقة حدائق حلوان - منذ قليل - على قنبلة ثالثة بشارع السايس وقاموا على الفور بإبلاغ قوات الأمن والشرطة وتم إبطال مفعولها عن طريق خبراء المفرقعات.*
*وفي سياق متصل يسمع سكان المنطقة دوى طلقات الرصاص بمحيط قسم المعصرة ومحكمة الأسرة، فيما تقوم قوات الشرطة بتمشيط المنطقة والقبض على مثيرى الشغب.*
* ويذكر أن خبراء المفرقعات نجحوا في إبطال مفعول قنبلتين في منطقة الحدائق إحداهما بشارع شريف والأخرى بجوار نادى حدائق حلوان، فيما تشهد منطقة حدائق حلوان منذ صباح اليوم حالة من الاستنفار الأمنى استعدادا للتظاهرات التى دعت لها الجماعة السلفية والمعروفة بانتفاضة الشباب المسلم.*​  
​


----------



## BITAR (28 نوفمبر 2014)

*القبض على عامل بحوزته قنبلة شديدة الانفجار في دار السلام*

*كتب : أحمد عبداللطيف وجيهان عبدالعزيز*
*ألقت أجهزة الأمن بالقاهر، منذ قليل، القبض على عامل بمنطقة دار السلام وبحوزته قنبلة شديدة الانفجار.*
*وتبين من التحريات، أن المتهم يدعى طاهر سيد (مقيم بالجيزة)، وأوضحت تحريات العميد محمود خلاف رئيس قطاع مباحث جنوب القاهرة، أن المتهم كان يسير بالشارع وبحوزته القنبلة ومعه مفجر عن بعد، تم ضبطه وجارٍ التحقيق معه.*
*يذكر أن قوات الأمن، أحبطت عددًا من التفجيرات بالقاهرة والمحافظات خلال الساعات الماضية، ونجح خبراء المفرقعات في تفكيك عبوات ناسفة زرعها أنصار الجماعات الإرهابية، فيما ألقت القوات القبض على عدد من عناصر الإخوان، تزامنًا مع دعوة الجماعة وأنصارها للتظاهر بالمصاحف في عدد من الميادين والشوارع الرئيسية.*​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (28 نوفمبر 2014)

*     ‏@CBCeXtra          دقيقةقبل ١ من الدقائق             القاهرة, مصر         **عاجل| قوات الأمن تضبط شابا القى قنبلة محدثة للصوت من أعلى #كوبري_أكتوبر باتجاه ميدان عبدالمنعم رياض دون إصابات*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (28 نوفمبر 2014)

*اندلاع اشتباكات بين قوات #الشرطة وعناصر جماعة #الإخوان وتبادل إطلاق أعيرة نارية أمام #كنيسة_عين_شمس.. وعناصر الإخوان يفرون بالشوارع الجانبية*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (28 نوفمبر 2014)

*إبطال مفعول قنبلة فى مسجد" النور المحمدي" بالمطرية*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (28 نوفمبر 2014)

* أمن المترو بـ"شبرا الخيمة": ضبط شاب بحوزته 8 زجاجات مولوتوف*​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (28 نوفمبر 2014)

* عاجل..إصابة ضابط شرطة و3 مجندين إثر انفجار قنبلة *

*      أصيب ضابط شرطة و3 مجندين، الجمعة، إثر انفجار قنبلة بمنطقة «سوارس» بجوار مركز شرطة أبوكبير بالشرقية*


----------



## BITAR (28 نوفمبر 2014)

* طائرات عسكريه تحلق فوق قصر القبة*
*كتب- حمدى أحمد
**الجمعة , 28 نوفمير 2014 14:44*
*حلقت، منذ قليل، عدد من الطائرات التابعة للقوات المسلحة فوق قصر القبة ووزارة الدفاع لاستطلاع الحالة الأمنية في محيط المنطقتين .*
*ويشهد محيط قصر القبة انتشارًا أمنيًا متزايدًا منذ صباح اليوم، حيث تجوب مدرعات الشرطة الشوارع المحيطة بالقصر، بالإضافة إلى قوات التدخل السريع، فضلًا عن غلق جميع الشوارع المحيطة بوزارة الدفاع ومنع مرور السيارات .*
​  
​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (28 نوفمبر 2014)

*متحدث #الداخلية اللواء #هاني_عبداللطيف: ضبط 61 من عناصر جماعة #الإخوان الإرهابية خلال أحداث اليوم.. وتفكيك 7 عبوات ناسفة *


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (28 نوفمبر 2014)

*المتحدث بإسم الداخلية: ليس هناك تعامل بالرصاص الحي .. والمطرية وكرداسة أخطر المناطق *


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (28 نوفمبر 2014)

*عاجل - الداخلية: رصد تجمع حوالي 400 من أنصار تنظيم الإخوان الإرهابي بمنطقة ميدان المطرية*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (28 نوفمبر 2014)

* لحظة إطلاق الإخوان الخرطوش على قوات الجيش والأمن المرك ... http://t.co/FEUFDLuL5H




 *


----------



## BITAR (28 نوفمبر 2014)

*شعب مالوش حل*




​


----------



## BITAR (28 نوفمبر 2014)

*عضو كتائب حلوان يطلق النار على الشرطة بالمطرية*​*كتب - خالد إدريس 
**الجمعة , 28 نوفمير 2014 15:09*
*صرح مسئول مركز الإعلام الأمنى أن المتابعات الأمنية رصدت تجمع حوالى  400 من أنصار تنظيم الإخوان الإرهابى بمنطقة ميدان المطرية وحوالى 50 بشارع أحمد عصمت بعين شمس .. حيث قاموا بإطلاق أعيرة نارية وخرطوش بصورة عشوائية تجاه المواطنين .نجم عنها إصابة أحد المواطنين ووفاته متأثراً بإصابته .*
* قامت الأجهزة الأمنية بالتعامل والسيطرة على الموقف وضبط 12 من بينهم المدعو محمود عرفة عبد الحميد منصور  ( الصادر بشأنه أمر بالضبط والإحضار من قِبل النيابة العامة فى قضية كتائب حلوان، وأخرى لإطلاقة أعيرة نارية تجاه قوات الشرطة ) وعثر بحوزته فرد خرطوش و2 لاب توب  ، والمدعو أحمد لطفى  28 سنه وبحوزته طبنجه حلوان عيار 9مم و14 طلقة من ذات العيار.*
​  
​


----------



## BITAR (28 نوفمبر 2014)

*انفجار عبوة ناسفة بحوزة شخص يستقل دراجة بخارية أعلى دائرى أحمد عرابى*​* الجمعة، 28 نوفمبر 2014 - 02:59 م **
 كتبت أسماء زيدان *
*كشف مصدر أمنى منذ قليل، عن انفجار عبوة ناسفة داخل حقيبة يحملها شخص يستقل دراجة بخارية أعلى الدائرى المؤدى لكوبرى أحمد عرابى بالمهندسين، وتم نقله إلى المستشفى لتلقى العلاج.**
*
​


----------



## BITAR (28 نوفمبر 2014)

*مباحث الشرقية تضبط 5 من الإخوان عقب قطعهم طريق "ديرب نجم –السنبلاوين"*​* الجمعة، 28 نوفمبر 2014 - 12:41 م **
 الشرقية - إيمان مهنا*
* ألقت مباحث الشرقية القبض على 5 من عناصر الإخوانية، وبحوزتهم زجاجات مبيد حشرى ومبالغ مالية خلال قطعهم الطريق. وكانت قوات التأمين المتمركزة بديرب نجم ضبطت كلا من "أحمد رأفت عبدالغنى" 18 سنة طالب ومقيم كفر أبوبرى، و عمران محمد عبدالمنعم سن 21 طالب ومقيم صفط زريق، و"محمد جمعة حسين جودة" 20 سنة طالب وشقيقه "صلاح الدين" 13 سنة طالب مقيمان المساعد قسم ثالث العريش شمال سيناء، و"محمد عبداللطيف إبراهيم" 16 سنة طالب ومقيم مساكن مبارك خلال قيامهم بقطع طريق ديرب نجم / السنبلاوين وبحوزتهم 3 تى شيرتات سوداء، ومبلغ مالى 750 جنيهاً، 4 تليفونات محمول، نوتة مدون بها هتافات مناهضه للجيش والشرطة، علبة بيرسول، 3 ولاعات، قلم فلمستر، علامات رابعة). تم التحفظ على المضبوطات تحت تصرف النيابة العامة.*​


----------



## BITAR (28 نوفمبر 2014)

*القبض على إرهابى ألقى عبوة على موقف عبد المنعم رياض دون إصابات*​* الجمعة، 28 نوفمبر 2014 - 03:07 
 كتب عبد الرحمن سيد 
نجحت الأجهزة الأمنية بمديرية أمن القاهرة فى القبض على أحد العناصر الإرهابية عقب إلقائه عبوة بدائية الصنع على المواطنين والسائقين المتواجدين فى موقف عبد المنعم رياض، من أعلى كوبرى 6 اكتوبر ، دون وقوع إصابات، وتم اقتياد الإرهابى الى قسم شرطة بولاق ابو العلا وجار تحرير محضر بالواقعة وإخطار النيابة لتولى التحقيق. *
​


----------



## BITAR (28 نوفمبر 2014)

*إحباط محاولة إرهابية لتفجير رتل أمنى برفح
**العريش - محمد حسين 
تمكنت قوات أمن شمال سيناء من إحباط محاولة إرهابية لتفجير رتل أمنى برفح بواسطة عبوتين ناسفتين ، زرعهما إرهابيون على طريق بمدينة رفح المصرية. وقال مصدر أمنى، إن العبوتين تم اكتشافهما بواسطة الأهالى الذين أبلغوا القوات عنها، لافتاً إلى أنه تم تفجير العبوتين عن بعد.
*​


----------



## BITAR (28 نوفمبر 2014)

*غرفة عمليات مجلس الوزراء فى أول بيان لها
 إبطال مفعول 8 قنابل واستشهاد عميد جيش
 القبض على 86 عنصرا إرهابيا وضبط أسلحة آلية داخل سيارة بالمطرية
وصفحة "كلنا خالد سعيد" تحرض على المشاركة فى المظاهرات*
*كتبت مريم بدر الدين
 أصدرت غرفة عمليات مركز المعلومات وتضم عددًا من الوزراء، بشأن مظاهرات اليوم الجمعة، تقريرًا عن الساعات الأولى، موضحة أنه تم إبطال مفعول 8 قنابل بدائية الصنع صباح الجمعة، فى عدة محافظات مختلفة أبرزها جراج هيئة النقل العام بالبساتين، والشهر العقارى برمسيس أمام دار القضاء العالى، كما تم ضبط سيارة بداخلها بندقية آلية فى ميدان المسلحة بمنطقة المطرية وإخماد حريق فى نادى القضاة بمحافظة السويس. وبحسب عمليات الغرفة برئاسة المهندس إبراهيم محلب، رئيس مجلس الوزراء، تم استشهد عميد شرطة فى منطقة جسر السويس، وضبط 86 عنصرا إرهابيا فى جميع المحافظات، وإخماد النيران فى شريط السكة الحديد فى محافظة المنيا. وأوضحت الغرفة أنه تم ضبط 5 عناصر إرهابية فى محافظتى الشرقية وشمال سيناء وتجمع عدد من الأفراد فى كفر الشيخ يحملون زجاجات المولوتوف، ورصدت الغرفة أيضا تظاهر 500 فرد فى منطقة السيوف فى الإسكندرية وتم تفرقتهم، وانفجار قنبلة صوت فى شارع الميرغنى بمصر الجديدة دون وقوع إصابات. وتم رصد تحريض من صفحة "كلنا خالد سعيد" على موقع التواصل الاجتماعى فيس بوك، لخروج فى المظاهرات التى دعت إليها الجبهة السلفية وجماعة الإخوان، وتم الإبلاغ عنها، كذلك تم رصد تجمع عدد من الأفراد أمام مسجد النور المحمدى بمنطقة المطرية وتمت تفرقتهم بعد نشوب مناوشات بينهم وبين قوات الأمن.
*​​


----------



## BITAR (28 نوفمبر 2014)

*مدير امن القاهرة : قتيل المطريه ليس اخوانيا *​*كتب- محمود فايد
**الجمعة , 28 نوفمير 2014 15:56 
قال اللواء علي الدمرداش، مدير أمن القاهرة، إن عناصر جماعة الإخوان الإرهابية هم من قتلوا الشاب الذى سقط، اليوم الجمعة، في منطقة المطرية بعد أن رفع علامة النصر فى وجههم.*
*وأكد الدمرداش، في تصريحات صحفية، اليوم الجمعة، أن دور القوات فى الشارع هو الحفاظ على أمن البلاد وأنهم لن يسمحوا بالفوضى، موضحًا أن قتيل المطرية ليس إخوانيا، وهو أحد المواطنين، مشيرا إلى أنهم لن يسمحوا بأى فوضى من جانب الإخوان.*
* وأضاف مصدر أمنى أن إجمالي المقبوض عليهم فى منطقة عين شمس ثمانية عناصر، وجارٍ إحالتهم للنيابة لبدء التحقيق، مؤكدًا أن القوات اعتمدت على تفرقتهم بكل حذر حتى لا تسقط ضحايا كثيرة، خاصة أن التعامل بالرصاص الحى.*​ 

​


----------



## BITAR (28 نوفمبر 2014)

*استشهاد ضابط بالقوات البحرية فى اشتباكات مع مجهولين بـ"الشاطبى"*
*الإسكندرية – هناء أبو العز *
*استشهد ضابط بقوات الصاعقة البحرية أثناء إطلاق مجهولين الأعيرة النارية من أعلى عقار بالإسكندرية وإصابته أودت لوفاته. وتقع الآن اشتباكات بين قوات الأمن ومجهولين قاموا بإطلاق الأعيرة النارية على الأقوال الأمنية المتواجدة بطريق الكورنيش بمنطقة الشاطبى من أعلى عقار بالمنطقة، وتقوم الآن قوات الأمن بتمشيط المكان وضبط العناصر الإرهابية.*

​


----------



## BITAR (28 نوفمبر 2014)

BITAR قال:


> *استشهاد ضابط بالقوات البحرية فى اشتباكات مع مجهولين بـ"الشاطبى"*
> *الإسكندرية – هناء أبو العز *
> *استشهد ضابط بقوات الصاعقة البحرية أثناء إطلاق مجهولين الأعيرة النارية من أعلى عقار بالإسكندرية وإصابته أودت لوفاته. وتقع الآن اشتباكات بين قوات الأمن ومجهولين قاموا بإطلاق الأعيرة النارية على الأقوال الأمنية المتواجدة بطريق الكورنيش بمنطقة الشاطبى من أعلى عقار بالمنطقة، وتقوم الآن قوات الأمن بتمشيط المكان وضبط العناصر الإرهابية.*
> 
> ​


*تم نفى الخبر
*​


----------



## BITAR (28 نوفمبر 2014)

*خلال تظاهرات اليوم
 الداخلية: ضبط 224 إرهابيا وإبطال مفعول 10 عبوات وإصابة 5 رجال شرطة
**كتب إبراهيم أحمد
 أكد مصدر أمنى مسئول بوزارة الداخلية، أنه فى إطار المتابعات الأمنية لدعوات التخريب والعنف اليوم الجمعة، فقد واصلت الأجهزة الأمنية جهودها المكثفة بكافة المحافظات على مستوى الجمهورية لمواجهة تحركات تلك العناصر، وإجهاض مخططاتها لقطع الطرق وتعطيل الحركة المرورية وترويع المواطنين بإطلاق الأعيرة النارية والخرطوش وإلقاء وزرع 8 عبوات محلية الصنع. وأشار المصدر فى بيان رسمى صادر عن الوزارة ، أن الأجهزة الأمنية تمكنت من التصدى الحاسم والمباشر لتحركات تلك العناصر والتعامل معها وضبط 224 إرهابياً وإبطال مفعول 10عبوات متفجرة. وأوضح المصدر أنه خلال تلك المواجهات أُصيب كلٍ من عقيد / عمرو رؤوف زكى والنقيب/صلاح محمد الحسينى والرقيب / السيد محمد عبد الرحمن والمجند/محمد عادل سليمان" من قوة مديرية أمن الشرقية "نتيجة إنفجار عبوة أثناء التوجه لفض تجمع بدائرة مركز أبو كبير بالشرقية، كما أُصيب الشرطى/ أيمن فتحى محمد أحمد بطلق نارى أثناء مرور قول أمنى بمحافظة الإسكندرية. وشدد المصدر عل يان الأقوال والدوريات الأمنية والمشتركة مع القوات المسلحة تجوب مختلف شوارع وميادين الجمهورية للتعامل المباشر مع ما يستجد من أحداث.
*​​


----------



## BITAR (28 نوفمبر 2014)

*"الصحة": ارتفاع حصيلة أحداث اليوم إلى 3 وفيات و20 مصابا*
*كتبت دانه الحديدى*
* أعلنت لجنة الأزمات بوزارة الصحة ارتفاع حصيلة أحداث اليوم إلى 3 حالات وفاة و20 مصابا. وأوضحت اللجنة أن حالات الوفاة ترجع إلى استشهاد ضابط ومجند بالقوات المسلحة فى حالة إطلاق نار بجسر السويس، بجانب وفاة شخص باشتباكات المطرية، فيما وقعت 8 إصابات جراء إلقاء قنبلة على مدرعة شرطة بالشرقية و5 إصابات بالإسكندرية و3 بالمطرية وإصابة بالمرج وأخرى بالهرم.**
*​


----------



## BITAR (28 نوفمبر 2014)

*بالفيديو.. أحمد موسى: "الإخوان لبسوا طرح.. وقنواتهم بتصوت"*
*كتب محمد شعلان
 سخر الإعلامى أحمد موسى، من فشل التظاهرات التى دعت إليها الجبهة السلفية وجماعة الإخوان الإرهابية للتظاهر ورفع المصاحف، قائلاً: "كلهم لبسوا طرح والشعب هو اللى لبسهم الطرح.. والقنوات الخاصة بهم عمالة تصوت ومش عارفة تعمل حاجة". وأكد "موسى" فى تعليقه على مظاهرات اليوم الجمعة، ببرنامج "على مسئوليتى" بفضائية صدى البلد، أن الشعب المصرى أعطى رسالة وصفعة إلى جماعة الإخوان من خلال عدم الاستجابة لدعوات تظاهرهم، والوقوف إلى جانب الدولة، وتابع: "الإخوان ضربوا آخر مسمار فى نعشهم ومعرفوش يعملوا حاجة".
**[YOUTUBE]EfANlwTl6Uo[/YOUTUBE]*​​


----------



## BITAR (28 نوفمبر 2014)

*ضبط طالب يستعد لضرب المولوتوف بمترو الانفاق*
*كتب - محمد صلاح
الجمعة , 28 نوفمير 2014 18:34
*​*تمكنت الإدارة العامة لشرطة النقل والمواصلات بإشراف اللواء السيد جاد الحق مدير الإدارة العامة لشرطة النقل والمواصلات من ضبط طالب من عناصر تنظيم الإخوان الإرهابي بحوزته زجاجات مولوتوف وكمامات لاستعمالها ضد قوات الشرطة والجيش في روكسي، تم ضبط الطالب والتحفظ على المضبوطات وتولت النيابة التحقيق. 
وكانت  الخدمة الأمنية المعينة بمحطة شبرا الخيمة لمترو الأنفاق من ضبط محمد صالح عبد العزيز أحمد عمارة – سن 18 طالب مقيم بدائرة مركز شرطة السنبلاوين، دقهلية، وبحيازته حقيبة بلاستيك سوداء اللون بداخلها 8 زجاجات  مولوتوف بكل منها سائل البنزين يعلو فوهة كل زجاجة فتيل من الشاش الأبيض جاهزة للاستخدام، 4 كمامات بيضاء اللون وبكل منها قطع صغيرة من الفحم الأسود  5 غيار طبي لاصق عدد 2 علبة صغيرة الحجم بهما مادة بيضاء " سلفا " مطهر، عدد 1 لفافة شاش، كيس قطن طبي، زجاجة بلاستيك بداخلها " مطهر " ، مقص صغير، قصاصة من الورق مدون بها آية قرآنية ومسطر بها بعض مناطق القاهرة " رمسيس ، جسر السويس ، الألف مسكن ، مسجد الخلفاء الراشدين، و روكسى .
كما ضبط بحيازته عدد 2 هاتف محمول يوجد بأحدهما بعض مقاطع الفيديو المناهضة للنظام ، وذلك أثناء تواجده بمحطة شبرا الخيمة لمترو الأنفاق .
بمواجهة المتهم بما أسفر عنه الضبط،  أقر أنه ينتمي لجماعة الإخوان الإرهابية والمناصرة للرئيس المعزول وأنه كان متوجها اليوم إلى منطقة جسر السويس – بروكسي للمشاركة في بعض التظاهرات، وحيازته لزجاجات المولوتوف لإلقائها على عناصر الشرطة والجيش والكمامات لحمايته من الغاز المسيل للدموع . بالكشف عن المتهم جنائيا تبين عدم وجود معلومات جنائية مسجلة.*​ 
http://www.alwafd.org/أخبار-وتقارير...عد-لضرب-المولوتوف-بمترو-الأنفاق#ixzz3KNqrnpuo 
​


----------



## BITAR (28 نوفمبر 2014)

*بالصور
 البيان الثانى لغرفة عمليات الوزراء:
 رصد تجمعات بعدد من المحافظات والتعامل معهم
 ضبط 45 شخصا فى أسوان بحوزتهم زجاجات مولوتوف
 وإلقاء قنبلة على مدرعة شرطة فى منطقة أبو كبير وإصابة شخصين*
*كتبت مريم بدر الدين
 أصدرت غرفة عمليات مركز المعلومات، وتضم عددًا من الوزراء، بشأن مظاهرات، اليوم الجمعة، ثانى تقرير لها عن أحداث اليوم، موضحة أنه تم رصد تجمع نحو 350 شخصا بمركز النوبارية فى محافظة البحيرة، وجار متابعتهم. ورصدت الغرفة تجمع 45 شخصًا بدائرة قسم ثانى أسوان، وتم تفرقتهم، وتم ضبط عدد منهم وبحوزتهم 40 زجاجة مولوتوف، كما رصدت الغرفة ضبط شخصين بمنطقة المراغة بقناع أبيض وبعض المنشورات فى محافظة سوهاج، وتم ظبطهما، فضلًا عن إلقاء قنبلة على مدرعة لقوات الشرطة بمنطقة أبو كبير، مما أسفر عن إصابة شخصين فى محافظة الشرقية وجارى متابعة الحادث. وتظاهر عدد من الأشخاص بميدان الحصرى فى مدينة 6 أكتوبر وجارى المتابعة، وخروج مسيرة بمنطقة المنصورية فى محافظة الجيزة، وتجمع عدد من الأشخاص أمام مزلقان العشرين فى منطقة عين شمس بالقاهرة.*































​


----------

